# Designwettbewerb Torque FRX für Bobby Root



## dbley_canyon (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem wir in unserem Supportforum und in zahlreichen anderen Unterforen schon oft sehr gute Designvorschläge entdecken konnten, haben wir uns für die (Hobby-) Designer unter Euch etwas ganz besonderes überlegt. 

Für unseren Freeride Star Bobby Root möchten wir zur Eurobike ein Einzelstück unseres Torque FRX präsentieren, das von einem von Euch gestaltet werden kann. 
Bis zum 1. August könnt ihr hier eure Vorschläge posten. Egal ob gezeichnete Skizze oder Photoshop Animation. Der beste Designer unter Euch gewinnt einen Canyon Torque Rahmen und das Siegerdesign wird auf der Eurobike von Bobby Root am Canyon Stand präsentiert. Vielleicht wird das Bike auch bei dem einen oder anderen Fotoshooting zum Einsatz kommen.  

Hier noch ein paar Regeln, die bei erfolgreicher Teilnahme eingehalten werden müssen:

-	Der Canyon Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr sowie der Streifen auf dem 
        Oberrohr bleiben in der Originalgröße bestehen.
-	Jeder Teilnehmer erklärt sich bereit, dass alle Rechte an den 
        abgegebenen Designvorschlägen an die Canyon Bicycles GmbH 
        abgetreten werden. 

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Vorschläge und wünschen Euch viel Erfolg 

Beste Grüße

Daniel

Hier noch zwei Vorlagen:

http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/torque-frx-9/k-white/wallpaper.jpg

http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/f-torque-frx/k-white/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## E=MC² (21. Juni 2007)

Sehr geil!
Schade, dass es nur ein Einzelstück werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (21. Juni 2007)

mmmhh, gleich mal nen paar Fragen...

1. Man soll/kann einen Torque FRX Rahmen gestalten - also "nur" den Rahmen?
2. Der Gewinner bekommt dann den wieder "zerlegten" Torque Rahmen, da das Bike ja laut Aussage zusammengebaut ausgestellt wird? (das ganze Bike wäre wohl einfacher.. )
3. Kommt nen Fotoshooting vor der Gewinnabgabe des Rahmens oder kann es passieren das Canyon dann mal kurzerhand beim Gewinner anklingelt um sich den Rahmen nochmal auszuborgen?
4. Sollen die Rechte "aller" Vorschläge abgetreten werden oder "nur" des Gewinnervorschlags...?!
5. Vielleicht nen bissl gewagt alle Bilder hier in den Thread zu posten oder?! (Bildgröße,...)

Ansonsten allen Viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## ewoq (21. Juni 2007)

der gewinn ist EIN rahmen nicht das einzelstück.


----------



## Scapin (21. Juni 2007)

finde auch, eine super Idee. Kommt wohl von den super Rahmen von renderscout (vermute ich jetzt einfach mal - ist aber auch egal). Und wenn dann noch einige Design Ideen für die nächsten Modelle übernommen werden, umso besser. 
Scapin


----------



## renderscout (21. Juni 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> der gewinn ist EIN rahmen nicht das einzelstück.



Upps, genau lesen soll manchmal helfen... Ich danke dir jedenfalls für den Tip.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> 5. Vielleicht nen bissl gewagt alle Bilder hier in den Thread zu posten oder?! (Bildgröße,...)


Am besten ist vermutlich, hier einfach ein jpg mit 650px Breite reinzustellen -- so hast du Missbrauch deines Designs weitgehend vorgebeugt, weil man mit einem so schwach aufgelösten Bild wohl nicht viel anfangen kann. (ok, kopieren kann man's immer -- aber da bist du eh über den europäischen Designschutz geschützt, da du durch's Posten hier das Design ja "veröffentlicht" hast)
Falls du gewinnst, wirst du eh die volle Quelldatei liefern müssen.


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Juni 2007)

(Achtung Sarkasmus)
Wahrscheinlich werden die Vorschläge eh nach ein paar Stunden gelöscht 
Mich würd Interessieren, wie weit man wohl beim Design gehen kann? 
Also CI-gerecht oder komplett freie Arbeiten...
Mal gespannt, was da herauskommt


----------



## renderscout (21. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Am besten ist vermutlich, hier einfach ein jpg mit 650px Breite reinzustellen -- so hast du Missbrauch deines Designs weitgehend vorgebeugt, weil man mit einem so schwach aufgelösten Bild wohl nicht viel anfangen kann. (ok, kopieren kann man's immer -- aber da bist du eh über den europäischen Designschutz geschützt, da du durch's Posten hier das Design ja "veröffentlicht" hast)
> Falls du gewinnst, wirst du eh die volle Quelldatei liefern müssen.



Das ist mir schon bewußt, wollte aber eher ein wenig an die Teilnehmer appellieren, hier keine 2 MB oder gar noch größer reinzustellen, da ja immer wieder einige Leute gesagt haben, dass Sie Leitungstechnisch nicht so gut unterwegs sind....


----------



## dawncore (21. Juni 2007)

Inwiefern darf gestaltet werden? Ich meine, ist die Freiheit beim Designen auf den Rahmen beschränkt oder kann man sich noch an anderen Bauteilen und Komponenten etwas einfallen lassen?

Wenn ich ein Bike designen kann, dann fällt mir dazu sehr viel ein, nur leider fehlen mir hier irgendwie ein wenig die Vorgaben. Klar, um das Produkt-Design geht es nicht, und auch nicht um die Form der Komponenten, es geht um das Farbliche


----------



## GerhardO (22. Juni 2007)

Was solls - ändert ja eh nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (24. Juni 2007)

Ok,ich bin mal mutig... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch RENDERSCOUT zum Gewinn des Projektes!!!

^^
Schöne Grüße


----------



## infinitetrails.de (25. Juni 2007)

Sehr mutig  

@ Staabi 
Das mit eurer Schriftart hat mir etwas Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ich habe ja durchaus viele Schriftarten aber nichts, was dem nur ähnelt... Ist das eine Customschrift?

Merci vielmals

Sebastian


----------



## Obey (25. Juni 2007)

flowzero schrieb:


> Ist das eine Customschrift?



Hi! Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde der Corporateschriftsatz von FontShop speziell gebaut - stand irgendwo mal in einem Flyer von FS. Ich glaube deshalb nicht, dass man die Fonts offiziell bekommt. Grüße Obey


----------



## derTukan (25. Juni 2007)

so ...












mfg


----------



## renderscout (25. Juni 2007)

hey, sauber gearbeitet


----------



## derTukan (25. Juni 2007)

thx , hab mich bemueht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (25. Juni 2007)

@staabi,

es wäre ganz schön, wenn ihr einem noch den "Torque FRX" Schriftzug vom Oberrohr zur Verfügung stellen könntet...dann müßte man nicht ne andere Schrift benutzen bzw. soviel maskieren!


Danke


----------



## derTukan (25. Juni 2007)

mal als Tip: "Century Gothic" und unten einfach ein stueck abschneiden, und den CANYON-Schriftzug gibs bei canyon.com als .pdf

http://www.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.pdf


----------



## renderscout (25. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> mal als Tip: "Century Gothic" und unten einfach ein stueck abschneiden, und den CANYON-Schriftzug gibs bei canyon.com als .pdf
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.pdf



das mitm logo weiß ich, jedoch stimmt bei deinem Torque Schriftzug das "O" und "Q" nicht! Benutz lieber nen Condensed Font!


----------



## derTukan (25. Juni 2007)

ja, stimmt , aber man musses ja nich uebertreiben


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ok,ich bin mal mutig...
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch RENDERSCOUT zum Gewinn des Projektes!!!
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu 
Komm schon Scouty, zeig uns was du kannst! 

@derTukan: Sauber!


----------



## renderscout (25. Juni 2007)

Nagut, los geht´s also...  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja jeden 2ten Tag nen neues zubringen...mal schauen. Hab gerade SAP-Schulung.









sacht mal, ... ich hab das ding grad in 3D gemoddelt und dabei gemerkt, dass die Hinteren Streben ja total Asynchron zueinander laufen???  Voll heftig, ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen


----------



## Farodin (25. Juni 2007)

Der Hammer, geil,genial!!!! Ich öffne der Thread besser nicht mehr vor Beendigung des Kontests,dann muss ich nur einmal am Ende sabbern^^ ...

Nein super Arbeit Jungs !!!


----------



## derTukan (25. Juni 2007)

nich uebel !


----------



## derTukan (25. Juni 2007)




----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,...
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Regeln, ...
> 
> ...



Sehr schlaue Idee um am Vorlagen dranzukommen, die nix kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sehr schlaue Idee um am Vorlagen dranzukommen, die nix kosten...


Haja, das sollte man aber wissen, wenn man hier was veröffentlicht


----------



## Aalex (26. Juni 2007)

das camu torque rockt bisher am meisten, sowas sollte canyon echt mal in die palette aufnehmen, huiui junge junge, ganz schön hot , daumen hoch


----------



## derTukan (26. Juni 2007)

so, bis August is ja noch bissel hin


----------



## Augus1328 (26. Juni 2007)

schöne Sachen, die der Tukan da zaubert...


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juni 2007)

@dertukan: das Rote ist sehr geil! Camo find ich persönlich schon zu abgedroschen...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. Juni 2007)

an Tukan und Renderscout. Ihr müsst das Teil wohl unter euch austragen.

Ich könnte echt  wenn ich sehe was ihr mit Photoshop alles könnt.
oder benutzt ihr ein anderes Prog????


----------



## renderscout (26. Juni 2007)

Mittagspause... 









mal was einfacheres...


----------



## derTukan (26. Juni 2007)

so Tarnfleck wollt ich eigentlich mein ESX spritzen , aber is eben ******** wegen der Garantie

ich nehm Photoshop, is schon ein geiles Programm , aber es gibt auch andere gute


----------



## Pace39 (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,
anbei meine Version:






Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (26. Juni 2007)

Hey, ein Merida-Canyon!


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2007)

Ich finde Anleihen aus dem Tierreich sehr schön für ein Bike.

Texturen wie Schlangenhaut oder Zebralook oder Tiegerfell würde ich gern mal sehen.
Mal ganz was anderes wäre der Antech Look mit Nieten , aufgepoppten Streifen, Einschusslöchern, Rissen oder Flicken.
Ich kann nur leider nicht mit photoshop umgehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Pace39 (26. Juni 2007)

Farbvariante:





Organische Variante:


----------



## Pace39 (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


>


Pooooorno!
Kann ich das bitte für meine beiden Bikes haben? Wäre sofort dabei!


----------



## derTukan (26. Juni 2007)

der Feuerstuhl und das mit die Blumen is auch nich schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juni 2007)

*Vorschlag für mehr Übersichtlichkeit:* Zitiert nur den Bildpfad ("http://www.irgendwas.de/torque.jpg"), nicht aber das Bild selbst! (--> löscht die IMG-Tags weg!)


----------



## Augus1328 (26. Juni 2007)

Die Blümchenkarre hat was, irgendwie crazy  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## derTukan (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## unchained (26. Juni 2007)

WOW, das würd ich sofort nehmen. verdammt geil gemacht !!!!!!!!


----------



## hoeckle (26. Juni 2007)

@render,tukan & pace

Super!  

Aber solltet ihr mal mehr Zeit als ne Mittagspause haben ....  Mal so komplett, mit Gabelkrone, Kurbel etc... ???  

Sehr schön...


----------



## alex2056 (26. Juni 2007)

Ok das letzte von Tukan ist echt der Bringer!
Haben will!!!
Sehr schön gearbeitet und absolut stimmig.


----------



## Pace39 (26. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> der Feuerstuhl und das mit die Blumen is auch nich schlecht



Danke für die Blumen !  

Du und Renderscout gebt hier aber auch mächtig Gas!


----------



## E=MC² (26. Juni 2007)

Hammer!
Und das alles mit Photoshop?


----------



## derTukan (26. Juni 2007)

mit Photoshop kannste noch viel geilere Sachen machen, da is das hier ne leichte Uebung


----------



## E=MC² (26. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte mal eine Testversion, die nach 30 Tagen abgelaufen war. 
Im großen und ganzen war mir das alles zu komplex und so hab ich nicht die Muse gefunden, mich überhaupt erst einzuarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (26. Juni 2007)

LoL 

Flowerpower ist echt mal krasss...-> das wär aber eher die Girls Variante.

Das letzte vom Tukan ist sehr evil ,das ist echt mal schön!


----------



## dawncore (26. Juni 2007)

******** was für heiße Designs!!! 

Ich appelliere noch einmal an Canyon da was zu machen! Nicht vorzustellen welchen Ansturm diese Firma hätte, sähen die Bikes so aus.

Und wie es aussieht, kann ich mit meinem überlegten Versuch, etwas auf DinA4 zu zeichnen gleich in das Grab tragen, bei diesen Photoshopkünstlern hier. Gerade das letzte von Turkan...... man man man *sabber*


----------



## unchained (26. Juni 2007)

auf jedenfall!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twickl (27. Juni 2007)

Schon Mist wenn man Ideen hat aber keine Ahnung hat wie man mit PS umgeht....könnt mir in den Ar*** beissen!!!

Respekt, hier sind schon echt geniale Designs vorgestellt worden. Macht weiter so...

Gruß

twickl


----------



## derTukan (27. Juni 2007)

> Egal ob gezeichnete Skizze oder Photoshop Animation



Muss doch nich Photoshop sein, geht doch nur darum das man seine Ideen irgendwie darstellt.

was is ne Photoshop Animation ?


----------



## twickl (27. Juni 2007)

wann ist denn "Einsendeschluss"???


----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> ...
> Bis zum 1. August könnt ihr hier eure Vorschläge posten....


...


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

Für Tom: Die Kletterhose


----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

ich finde, das Rad sieht ein bisschen aus wie eine Kletterhose aus den 90ern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (27. Juni 2007)

bin nicht so der Crack beim einfügen mit Photoshop, schneid eher die fetten Touris aus den Urlaubsfotos, dashalb nicht so High Quality wie die Vorposter


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2007)

Das Blümchenthema ist generell nicht schlecht, aaaber...

... stellt euch mal Bobby Root drauf vor...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Das Blümchenthema ist generell nicht schlecht, aaaber...
> 
> ... stellt euch mal Bobby Root drauf vor...



Ich stelle mir grad xpla auf dem Blümchen-Bike vor   

*Schnellwechhier*


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Juni 2007)

> Ich stelle mir grad xpla auf dem Blümchen-Bike vor



das ist ihm zu klein


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Das Blümchenthema ist generell nicht schlecht, aaaber...
> 
> ... stellt euch mal Bobby Root drauf vor...



So ein Design kann eben nur fahren wer a) sack cool ist und b) es drauf hat.

Ich denke Bobby Root sollte damit keine Probleme haben, der Rest der Gemeinde sollte weiterhin schwarz fahren oder ihr Image mit martialisch gestyltem Material aufpolieren


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

tom23";3831092 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, das Rad sieht ein bisschen aus wie eine Kletterhose aus den 90ern...



kann aber im Gegensatz zur Kletterhose stündlich die Farbe wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> kann aber im Gegensatz zur Kletterhose stündlich die Farbe wechseln.



des is gemein, einfach editieren....


----------



## franzf (27. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> [...]der Rest der Gemeinde sollte weiterhin schwarz fahren [...]


Du bist dir hoffentlich der Zweideutigkeit bewusst 

Ansonsten: Wie wärs mit _pink camouflage?_ (als kleiner traumschiff-fan )

Im übrigen wollte ich anmerken, dass es mir als leicht farbenblindem Durchschnittsmann bei den dunkleren Designs schwer fällt den Rahmen vom Hintergrund zu unterscheiden. Wär glaub ich für mehrere hilfreich, diesen bei besagten Bildern auch anzupassen...

Grüße
Franz

(Der als Linux-User und nicht-Photoshop-Besitzer vllt. bei Zeiten mal eines mit Gimp entwirft)


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

tom23";3831384 schrieb:
			
		

> des is gemein, einfach editieren....



habe für dich nachgebessert


----------



## franzf (27. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> kann aber im Gegensatz zur Kletterhose stündlich die Farbe wechseln.


Ihr kennt schon die Geschichte vom Bügermeister, der das neue Hightech-Hallenbad eingeweiht hat? Nach der Zeremonie ist der als Erster ins Wasser gesprungen. Dieses färbt sich herrlich bunt in allen Regenbogenfarben. BM freut sich und frägt nach wie das geht. Darauf der Ingeneur: "Wir haben ein Mittel ins Wasser das sich so schön färbt wenn man reinpisst."...

In diesem Sinne ein Appell an die Bikeklamottenindustrie 
(Wäre schon wieder ein Punkt wo sich Canyon als Innovationsträger in der Bikeszene einen Fleißpunkt abholen könnte , neben diesen Designs hier )


----------



## Farodin (27. Juni 2007)

Hey aemkei77, das erste Design dürfen aber nur Jack Wolfskin Teambiker fahren,oder? 
Ich finde die Bilder graphisch sehr gelungen!!!
Doch ich würde wohl kein Blümchenbike fahren wollen..


----------



## GerhardO (27. Juni 2007)

Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte,  macht mal einer von euch ein "pink-camouflage" !!!    

Stößchen!


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Bilder graphisch sehr gelungen!!!
> Doch ich würde wohl kein Blümchenbike fahren wollen..



Danke 
Blümchen sind sicher Geschmackssache, aber wenn du mit FF-Helm (am besten Deviant) und Protektoren unterwegs bist dann ist sowas ein schöner Kontrast

und wie Pace39 schon geschrieben hat, Fahren sollte man auch können


----------



## derTukan (27. Juni 2007)

dor Diescher ...


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

Edit: wer hats erfunden ?


franzf schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Wie wärs mit _pink camouflage?_ (als kleiner traumschiff-fan )
> 
> Grüße
> Franz






Traildancer schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte,  macht mal einer von euch ein "pink-camouflage" !!!
> 
> Stößchen!




Bitte schön, hier auf die Schnelle (Mapping könnte besser sein, muß aber auch mal wieder was arbeiten) dein Vorschlag:


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> dor Diescher ...




Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (27. Juni 2007)

aber nu is erstma gut, bis August is noch bissel hin und der renderscout heckt bestimmt eine boese Teufelei aus , mit gerendertem 3D Modell und animiertem Flash oder sowas

da koenn wir dann alle einpacken


----------



## renderscout (27. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> aber nu is erstma gut, bis August is noch bissel hin und der renderscout heckt bestimmt eine boese Teufelei aus , mit gerendertem 3D Modell und animiertem Flash oder sowas
> 
> da koenn wir dann alle einpacken



Nee, bei mir is hier echt "LAND UNTER" - ich könnt kotzen. Sitz hier noch ne Woche an ner SAP Schulung fest und mir raucht dermaßen der kopp, dass alles andere zumindest nen bissl warten muss!  

P.S. Also, keene Zeit für Hexereien, freu mich aber, dass ja anscheinend immer mehr hier mitmachen....NICE! Da brauchsts anscheinend erst nen leckerli (FRX Rahmen), um Euch hintern Ofen vorzulocken hä?!


----------



## Pace39 (27. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Da brauchsts anscheinend erst nen leckerli (FRX Rahmen), um Euch hintern Ofen vorzulocken hä?!



Nö, nicht der Rahmen, sondern der konkrete Fall der Anwendung ist motivierend. Nur für die Galerie kann ich mich mittlerweile schwer motivieren.


----------



## GerhardO (27. Juni 2007)

@Pace39: DAAAAAANKE !!!
Irgendwie fehlt mir noch der Halter für Prosecco und Pralinen!


----------



## franzf (27. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> @Pace39: DAAAAAANKE !!!
> Irgendwie fehlt mir noch der Halter für Prosecco und Pralinen!


UIIII, da hängt ja zwischen den Zacken der Gabel ein Stück Käsesahneeeee 

Geiles Bike DD thx!


----------



## Farodin (27. Juni 2007)

Hey aemkei77,welch ein Zufall ein Deviant hab ich schon^^ ...

Aber dann lieber so ein fettes Tiegerbike da oben wenn schon porno ,dann richtig  

Aber der Sattel muss dann auch mit dem Stoff bezogen werden...


----------



## kajetan (27. Juni 2007)

Moin Designer,

scharfe Bikes, gratuliere! Würde Canyon weit nach vorne bringen, sowas zu realisieren. Schätze, da würde auch der eine oder andere mit Vergnügen einige Euro Aufpreis für locker machen. 
Schade, dass ihr keine Zeit mehr habt, mich würde mal ein schwarzes Bike mit so richtig schönem Schlamm-Tropfen-Design anmachen. Quasi Schlamm-Camouflage-Edel-Optik. Hat es sowas schon mal gegeben? Bin leider selbst für solches völlig unbegabt.

Auf jeden Fall allen viel Erfolg, die Entscheidung wird sicher knapp!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Hirnie (27. Juni 2007)

das FRX als Tigggger wäre der hammer...


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> das FRX als Tigggger wäre der hammer...



Sage ich ja!1
Bitte Bitte, einer von euch Künstlern könnt ihr das für uns zaubern?
Nr.75 ist schon in der richtung könnte aber noch Tiegeriger sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (27. Juni 2007)

Was mit Photoshop doch so alles möglich ist .
Ich mag es zwar nicht so übermäßig porno, aber hier sind einige repektable Beispiele. Meine bisherigen Favoriten sind das rote mit den Wolfskin-Pfötchen und das 'Tigger'-Bike.
Wenn's einer schafft, eine Version im richtigen Snow Camo zu kreieren, wie es beispielsweise Nicolai o.a. anbieten, würd' mich das freuen. Für ein Canyon wäre es *das* Design schlechthin.

Ansonsten, macht bitte, bitte weiter.


----------



## derTukan (27. Juni 2007)

tiggerisch genug ?


----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

da wird sich Calvin über ein Hobbes-Bike freuen, ne, Schappi?


----------



## derTukan (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## unchained (27. Juni 2007)

hmmn diese seite find ich nicht so gut wie die letzte


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2007)

tom23";3832830 schrieb:
			
		

> da wird sich Calvin über ein Hobbes-Bike freuen, ne, Schappi?



 Genial! Und als täglicher Calvin & Hobbes-in-der-Zeitung Leser kann ich das nur bestätigen. 

@Tukan: Das Arctic-Bike sieht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. Juni 2007)

Holy moly, das in Orange-Carbon ist der Hit. Weiter so, wird echt immer besser


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2007)

Wieder tolle Entwürfe, leider mit einem Problem:
Carbonoptik statt echtem Carbon ist ziemlich peinlich...


----------



## derTukan (27. Juni 2007)

ganz schoen geil gemacht, das carbon sieht auch super aus


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> tiggerisch genug ?



Hallo Tukan.
das ist nicht schlecht (das ist sogar super) aber was ich meine ist eine realistische Tiegerfelldarstellung
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Farodin (27. Juni 2007)

Sehr schön gemacht-besonders die Unterschrift wirkt sehr geil mit dem Carbon!!
Du hast deine alten Muster wieder aufgegriffen - sehr schön!!! Die sind einfach gut gelungen!


----------



## Farodin (27. Juni 2007)

Hey Schappi die gab es schon die realistische--- das ist Tigggger !!!


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Hey Schappi die gab es schon die realistische--- das ist Tigggger !!!



Tigggger ist gut, aber was mich reizt its ein absolut realistischers Tigerfell.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## renderscout (27. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht-besonders die Unterschrift wirkt sehr geil mit dem Carbon!!
> Du hast deine alten Muster wieder aufgegriffen - sehr schön!!! Die sind einfach gut gelungen!



naja, schau mal...wenn ich innerhalb von nem Monat hier mehr als 10 oder 15 Bikes reinstelle kann das schon mal passieren...   Da kommt aber noch mehr, glaub mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (28. Juni 2007)

@Tukan
Dankeschön für das Snow-Camo Bike . Geht die Intensität der Farben noch etwas dunkler? Dann wär's perfekt 
Ansonsten für alle 'Künstler': wieder mal geile Designs.


----------



## sebradler (28. Juni 2007)

Echt schicke Teile hier, aber Tribals sind doch irgenwie out... Das ist ja wie Arschgeweih am Bike... ;-)


----------



## Pace39 (28. Juni 2007)

Noch Eins zum Thema Tierreich mit passender Trophäe


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

> mit passender Trophäe


 aber bitte in FullFace Version


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2007)

Super 
Gefällt. Zum Thema Bobby Roots: der mann ist ja mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden für Ihn ist das Bike ein Flugzeug. Da würde auch "Fliegende Festung" gut passen. Die B17 war aus poliertem Aluminium genietet und hatte den Ruf beinahen unkaputtbar zu sein. wenn man sichtbare Alubleche und Nietenstrukturen auf das FRX übertragen könnte.
Ein anders Flugzeug das den Ruf hatte unkaputtbar zu sein war die JU52 mit ihrer typischen Wellblechoberfläche.
Wenn ich nur mit Photoshop umgehen könnte.
Wenn man in der Bereich Flugzeugbemalungen geht (insbesondere Jagdflugzeuge) findet man viele Ideen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)




----------



## thto (28. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Super
> Gefällt. Zum Thema Bobby Roots: der mann ist ja mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden für Ihn ist das Bike ein Flugzeug. Da würde auch "Fliegende Festung" gut passen. Die B17 war aus poliertem Aluminium genietet und hatte den Ruf beinahen unkaputtbar zu sein. wenn man sichtbare Alubleche und Nietenstrukturen auf das FRX übertragen könnte.
> Ein anders Flugzeug das den Ruf hatte unkaputtbar zu sein war die JU52 mit ihrer typischen Wellblechoberfläche.
> Wenn ich nur mit Photoshop umgehen könnte.
> ...



http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/CE/large/5fs6raw.jpg


----------



## sebradler (28. Juni 2007)

> Super
> Gefällt. Zum Thema Bobby Roots: der mann ist ja mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden für Ihn ist das Bike ein Flugzeug. Da würde auch "Fliegende Festung" gut passen. Die B17 war aus poliertem Aluminium genietet und hatte den Ruf beinahen unkaputtbar zu sein. wenn man sichtbare Alubleche und Nietenstrukturen auf das FRX übertragen könnte.
> Ein anders Flugzeug das den Ruf hatte unkaputtbar zu sein war die JU52 mit ihrer typischen Wellblechoberfläche.
> Wenn ich nur mit Photoshop umgehen könnte.
> ...



http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=307

siehe Flow Zero, aber so schlecht ist die Idee nicht, deswegen hatten Sie eben auch schon viele Andere


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2007)

Mist zu spät mit der Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (28. Juni 2007)

franzf schrieb:


> UIIII, da hängt ja zwischen den Zacken der Gabel ein Stück Käsesahneeeee
> 
> Geiles Bike DD thx!



Geh nochmal zu 





Pace39 schrieb:


> Edit: wer hats erfunden ?


 und drücke im Zweifelsfall F5 (Neuladen), ich habs nochmals überarbeitet


----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

@schappi:

Die Idee is wirklich nich schlecht, hast doch noch gut 4 Wochen Zeit Dir bissel was in Grafikbearbeitung draufzubringen, Das mein ich ernst, wenn Du vielleicht bissel Zeit hast , abends oder am Wochenende, kann man da in einer Woche die Grundlagen locker draufkriegen um sowas umzusetzen. Muss ja nich perfekt werden. 

Im Inet gibs jede Menge Tutorials zu Photoshop.
Photoshop gibs bei Adobe als Testversion.

Links fuer Tutorials:
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?action=tutorials
http://www.pegaweb.com/tutorials/web-design-and-adobe-photoshop-tutorials.htm
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/

mfg


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. Juni 2007)

@ Aemkei: Super, vorallem endlich mal ein Vorschlag den ein Lackierer auch umsetzen kann. 

P.S. Habe ich schonmal gesagt, wie sehr ich die Milliarden Funktionen von PS hasse ?!?!


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tukan,
danke für den Hinweis, aber ab samstag bin ich 3 Wochen ohne Telefon und Internet auf einer Insel (kein Scheiss) um mal abzuschalten.

Viel Erfolg dann noch das sieht alles sehr gut aus bisher. Ich hoffe das Canyon da was übernimmt und 2008 in die Serie einführt, mal weg von dem ewigen Schwarz.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Pace39 (28. Juni 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> @ Aemkei: Super, vorallem endlich mal ein Vorschlag den ein Lackierer auch umsetzen kann.



Ich denke mal, Canyon kann sich einen guten Airbrusher leisten, damit lässt sich so gut wie alles umsetzen, ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes. 
Hier geht es ja schließlich um ein Unikat, das auch als Showbike dienen soll und nicht um die Optimierung der Fertigung für die Serie!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Canyon kann sich einen guten Airbrusher leisten, damit lässt sich so gut wie alles umsetzen, ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes.
> Hier geht es ja schließlich um ein Unikat, das auch als Showbike dienen soll und nicht um die Optimierung der Fertigung für die Serie!



Schon klar, sollte keine Kritik an dir und den anderen Grafikern sein.
Aber ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mein Bike irgendwann mal umlackieren zu lassen. (Und ich kann mir eben keinen guten Airbrusher leisten  )
In Mayen bei Chaka kann man seinen Rahmen individuell *lackieren* lassen und da fand ich Aemkei's Vorschlag super umsetzbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

@ pfohlenrolle: danke
der nächste wird wieder schwieriger für den Lackierer...


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2007)

Super aemkei,
mit Anleihen aus deinem Arbeitsbereich?

Am besten gefällt mir dein grünes mit der Reptilienstruktur
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

arbeite größtenteils unblutig, großteils am PC... aber die Anleihe ist da 
das Rep gefiele mir auch am besten ... airbrushen müsste man können


----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

das Bloody is geil , die Idee hat ich auch schon , da biste mir zuvorgekommen


----------



## DaBot (28. Juni 2007)

Fett!! :d


----------



## tom23" (28. Juni 2007)

Bloody....ich dachte, das wäre ein Koi-FRX 

Ihr macht das gut, Jungs!


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Juni 2007)

sehr geil mit den glühenden schweißnähten. kriegt man mit lack aber wahrscheinlich nicht so leuchtend hin schätz ich mal.


----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

> vorallem endlich mal ein Vorschlag den ein Lackierer auch umsetzen kann



Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich in meim frueheren Leben Maler/Lackierer war und mich mit diversen sog. kreativen b.z.w. dekorativen Maltechniken beschaeftigt hab. Ich kann zwar nich Airbrushen aber wenn man sieht was die Brusher so machen, da faellt einem nix mehr ein. Jedenfalls hab ich hier noch nichts gesehen was man nicht umsetzen kann. fuer die meisten Arbeiten koennt ich sogar die Arbeitsablaeufe aufzaehlen. Ob das nun Schablonier-, Abklatsch-, Stupf - oder Sprenkeltechniken sind , alles kein Problem , und wenn man dann mit der  Spritzpistole umgehen kann ...

mfg


----------



## braintrust (28. Juni 2007)

also das "bloody" findsch mal richtig geilo 

kann vllt einer was in harry potter-style machen?  oder so blitze wie auf dem metallica cover von 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also so in der art halt


----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

> kriegt man mit lack aber wahrscheinlich nicht so leuchtend hin schätz ich mal



das koennte sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

das letzte für heute:


----------



## E=MC² (28. Juni 2007)

@ Tukan: Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Hirnie (28. Juni 2007)

vergesst nicht die Bilder an Canyon zu schicken!! sonnst war die Arbeit um sonnst!! 

Lg Hirnie


----------



## renderscout (28. Juni 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> vergesst nicht die Bilder an Canyon zu schicken!! sonnst war die Arbeit um sonnst!!
> 
> Lg Hirnie



...der Thread IST von Canyon!


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

Canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum 1. August könnt ihr hier eure Vorschläge posten.



*hier*


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. Juni 2007)

Nachdem ich lange mit der Schrift gekämpft habe... Bin leider nicht so der Renderkönig wie Ihr, aber die Idee zählt ja  

Der Spruch soll Canyon (Tiefe Verbundenheit zum Mountainbikesport, eigene Entwicklung) mit der fliegenden Wurzel verknüpfen....


Und immer fleißig weiter (Photo-) SHOPPEN


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. Juni 2007)

Und noch einmal in vollem Tarnoutfit.... 





Allerdings kann man es im Herbst nicht überall liegen lassen, sonst findet man es nie wieder


----------



## Pace39 (28. Juni 2007)

flowzero schrieb:


> Nachdem ich lange mit der Schrift gekämpft habe... Bin leider nicht so der Renderkönig wie Ihr, aber die Idee zählt ja
> 
> Der Spruch soll Canyon (Tiefe Verbundenheit zum Mountainbikesport, eigene Entwicklung) mit der fliegenden Wurzel verknüpfen....
> 
> ...



Bei diesem Design muß ich sofort an Rocky Mountain denken. Bei den älteren Designs kam auch das Ahornblatt stark zum Einsatz.

Das Zweite gefällt mir besser, erinnert auch nicht gleich an Rocky Mountain


----------



## renderscout (28. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Design muß ich sofort an Rocky Mountain denken. Bei den älteren Designs kam auch das Ahornblatt stark zum Einsatz.
> 
> Das Zweite gefällt mir besser, erinnert auch nicht gleich an Rocky Mountain



@flowzero,

AUFPASSEN, wenn du möchtest das deine Designs gewertet werden, solltest du dir den ersten Eintrag von Canyon nochmals zur Brust nehmen. Das Logo und der Torque FRX Schriftzug am Oberrohr sind TABU!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

um genau zu sein: 



> Der *Canyon Schriftzug* auf dem Unterrohr sowie der *Streifen* auf dem
> Oberrohr bleiben in der Originalgröße bestehen.


----------



## braintrust (28. Juni 2007)

hm hier fehlt eindeutig was mit schwertern,äxten und barbusigen frauen!...so 80er manowar-cover käme echt geil und hart 

edit:


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. Juni 2007)

> um genau zu sein:
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Man muss eben das Kleingedruckte lesen...   So habe ich das zumindest interpretiert, wenn es drauf bleiben muss, dann soll das eben so sein. 

@Pace
Am Besten gefällt es mir in weiß nur mit Spruch und Decals, das Understatement von Canyon behalten und ein bisschen Edginess dazu, voila...
Bin nicht so der Fan von Strukturen etc. Vielleicht hätte ich auch Feigenblätter für mein Camo nehmen sollen


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. Juni 2007)

@braintrust CANYONWAR oder was? Barbusige Frauen? Das wäre zu überlegen


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

bin her für klares design


----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

@flowzero:

is doch in Ordnung soweit, den Strich und das CANYON-Logo haste doch drauf

das "um genau zu sein" bezog sich auf renderscouts post, der meinte:


> Logo und der Torque FRX Schriftzug am Oberrohr sind TABU!


der Torque FRX schriftzug muss meines Erachtens nich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (28. Juni 2007)

@renderscout: Das Orange/Carbon ist GENIAL!  Die anderen sind auch super, das orange kommt aber dank dem teils orangen Hinterbau besser rüber.

@derTukan: Du gibst mir gleich den rest! Diese Schweissnähte.. der hammer! Und um mal Copyrightrechte zu verletzen: "That's hot!"


----------



## infinitetrails.de (28. Juni 2007)

@ der tucan

Und ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich das genauso sehe wie Du  Anyway ist ja nicht unsere Entscheidung, lass uns lieber weiterbrutzeln und schicke Bikes erschaffen... Bin schon gespannt auf Eure nächsten Vorschläge, Rock'n Roll


----------



## Damistam (28. Juni 2007)

Sers,

Die Gallerie hier strotzt ja gerade zu von hammer Vorschlägen 
Ich weiss das meins da nicht mithalten kann doch habe ich beschlossen auch hier meinen Beitrag für ein geiles Bike zu leisten.

Ich weiss das es nicht mit den anderen mithalten kann aber es ist ja erst der Anfang und bis August kann ich noch viel lernen.

Da Mountenbiker Naturburschen sind, hab ich hier mal ein schickes Holztorque gezaubert:







Gruß

DamistaM

Möge das schönste Design gewinnen


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2007)

der Sattel sieht zwar nicht bequem aus, aber gute idee


----------



## hoeckle (28. Juni 2007)

Nochmals! Großen Respekt für alle abgelieferten Designs. In der Jury möchte ich nicht sitzen wollen.   Und wenn man bedenkt was da bis zum 01.08. noch kommen wird...

Meine Favoriten sind das glühende Bauxit und die Venen und Arterien...  

Machen wir´n nebenthread mit quoten..?


----------



## derTukan (28. Juni 2007)

> Ich weiss das meins da nicht mithalten kann doch habe ich beschlossen auch hier meinen Beitrag für ein geiles Bike zu leisten



Genau das is Sportsgeist, nach der Schlacht werden die Toten gezaehlt , und was Denen da bei CANYON gefaellt werden die schon selber wissen. Also ordentlich par Designs machen und irgendeiner kriegt dann den Rahmen hoffentlich, es sei ihm gegoennt.


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

Ahhhh, das Teil kostete ein paar meiner Nerven:


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Geile Mühle



Super! 

Kannst du noch zusätzlich ein Bild vom kompletten Rad unten dranhängen , ich glaube zusammen kommt das noch besser.


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Machen wir´n nebenthread mit quoten..?



Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, bitte nicht! Ich finde die Stimmung in diesem Thread ausgesprochen gut und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl wir basteln alle zusammen an dem passenden Design.

So ein Quotenthread killt diese Stimmung und bringt unnötige Dynamik!

P.S. Gute Nacht


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2007)




----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2007)

man sieht's, der Job lässt einen nicht los


----------



## MotörBike (29. Juni 2007)

Mann-o-Mann, ich komm' hier aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

Folgender Gedanke: angesichts der Tatsache, das Bobby Root Amerikaner ist, warum nicht ein Bike im 'Patriot-Style'. Von KLEIN gab's in den Neunzigern mal das 'Top Gun', also Rot-Weiß-Blau. Müßte sich doch mit PS machen lassen, oder?


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> aemkei77_pulse[/url]
> 
> 
> man sieht's, der Job lässt einen nicht los



Die Idee hatten wir schon 


Bild:


Pace39 schrieb:


> Venen und Arterien


----------



## xpla (29. Juni 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> das ist ihm zu klein



Die Torque gibt es nicht nur in S. Somit kein Problem. Ich würde mir aber selber ein Blümchenmuster designen und kein "vorgekautes" nehmen. Mit welchem Design ich mein Rad fahre, bleibt mir überlassen.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, bitte nicht! Ich finde die Stimmung in diesem Thread ausgesprochen gut und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl wir basteln alle zusammen an dem passenden Design.
> 
> So ein Quotenthread killt diese Stimmung und bringt unnötige Dynamik!
> 
> P.S. Gute Nacht



Giuten Morgen... ! 

Sorry mein Fehler! Hätte das richtige Smiley für Ironie nehmen sollen...!

Aber stimmt schon, bislang ein sehr ruhiger gelassener thread...



MotörBike schrieb:


> Mann-o-Mann, ich komm' hier aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.
> 
> Folgender Gedanke: angesichts der Tatsache, das Bobby Root Amerikaner ist, warum nicht ein Bike im 'Patriot-Style'. Von KLEIN gab's in den Neunzigern mal das 'Top Gun', also Rot-Weiß-Blau. Müßte sich doch mit PS machen lassen, oder?



Räusper! Prinzipell keine schlechte Idee und das Stars and Stripes Motiv gibt ja auch grafisch was her , ABER wenn der liebe Bobby so ein glühend patriotischer Amerikaner sein sollte, möge er sich doch bitte selber seinen "Support our Troops Stars & Stripes Sticker" aufs Oberrohr pappen. Meine Meinung! *Und um o.g. nicht ad absurdum zu führen bitte keine Antworten darauf und Entschuldigung an alle! *, aber ich kann bei der Kombi einfach nicht mehr stillhalten...


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Giuten Morgen... !
> 
> Sorry mein Fehler! Hätte das richtige Smiley für Ironie nehmen sollen...!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, gute Idee...jedoch lustig, dass es da erst einen deutschen Fabrikant braucht, der nem Amerikaner nen "Patriot Bike" baut was die Lackierung anbelangt....


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:
			
		

> Venen und Arterien



 Sorry, das hatte ich übersehen! 
sah das nicht mal anders aus (auch mit anderen Farben)? 
vielleicht täusche ich mich auch... sind mittlerweile soviele Bilder... da kommt echt was zusammen


----------



## Kelme (29. Juni 2007)

Jetzt habe ich mit dem Thema Freeriden eher wenig am Hut und meine Räder sind ganz andere, aber die Designs, die hier gezeigt werden sind einfach klasse    .


Kelme - und der Thread geht ins Abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

Diese Thema gab es schon im Radsport auf Mario Cipollinis Ganzkörperanzug, aber einem Torgue steht es nicht schlechter


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Sorry, das hatte ich übersehen!
> sah das nicht mal anders aus (auch mit anderen Farben)?
> vielleicht täusche ich mich auch... sind mittlerweile soviele Bilder... da kommt echt was zusammen



Ist schon ok   Das Teil hatte eine Stunde lang eine andere Farbe bis Tom mit seiner 90er Kletterhosen Assoziation aufkreuzte  . Unter dem Bild gibt es daher noch den Link zur "Kletterhose" damit Toms Antwort nicht ins Leere geht.


----------



## Farodin (29. Juni 2007)

Also das Glühende Bike ist echt der Hammer  !! Respekt !!!


----------



## franzf (29. Juni 2007)

<Frage am Rande an alle glücklichen Torque-Besitzer>
Ist denn der Lack am Torque robuster als der bei den XC/GC/ESX/...'s? Hier muss man ja nicht unbedingt auf jedes (un)nötige Gramm achten. Wenn nicht sollten "die" wenigstens bei diesem Unikat ne Ausnahme machen, dass es auch noch in ein paar Jahren (wenns dann im Deutschen Museum in München steht ) recht ansehnlich daher kommt...
</Frage am Rande>

Grüße
Franz


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Künstler,
wenn ihr ein Patriot Bike für Bobby machen wollt dann nehmt doch das P51 Mustang design





[/url][/IMG]
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lasse (29. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


>



Wenns das nicht wird, haben die Jungs keine Ahnung. Schön, wie du den Strich vom Oberrohr auf den Hinterbau bringst. Orange ist schön Ton in Ton, aber mit Grün finde ich es den Megahingucker! Kompliment. Ich werde mal mit einem Lackierer hier sprechen und eure Designs mitnehmen, für mein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebradler (29. Juni 2007)

Wie unterschiedlich doch Geschmäcker sein können... gefaktes Carbon und ein Arschgeweih, naja  

Da verstehe ich immer mehr warum Canyon seine Farben und Decals so puristisch hält, man kann es ja sowieso nicht jedem recht machen. Und mittlerweile sind sie wohl zu groß um auf Customwünsche einzugehen, mal von dem Traumbike für Booby abgesehen...


----------



## Dragan (29. Juni 2007)

Mich würde mal Interessieren was so eine Lackierung beim Airbrusher kosten würde .
@ Canyon : verfällt bei so einer Lackierung die Garantie ???


----------



## Lasse (29. Juni 2007)

sebradler schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich doch Geschmäcker sein können... gefaktes Carbon und ein Arschgeweih, naja



Wie jetzt, gefaktes Carbon? Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, das Bobby einen echten Carbonhinterbau bekommt 

Eloxiertes Tribalzeug ist voll mein Geschmack, stimmt. Seltsam, Arschgeweihe finde ich blöd


----------



## infinitetrails.de (29. Juni 2007)

Ist ja auch nicht wirklich am "Arsch" vom Bike


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

sebradler schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich doch Geschmäcker sein können... gefaktes Carbon und ein Arschgeweih, naja
> 
> Da verstehe ich immer mehr warum Canyon seine Farben und Decals so puristisch hält, man kann es ja sowieso nicht jedem recht machen. Und mittlerweile sind sie wohl zu groß um auf Customwünsche einzugehen, mal von dem Traumbike für Booby abgesehen...



Schade das von dir hier nichts kommt... aber ne meinung kann nun mal jeder haben!


----------



## tom23" (29. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Ist schon ok   Das Teil hatte eine Stunde lang eine andere Farbe bis Tom mit seiner 90er Kletterhosen Assoziation aufkreuzte  . Unter dem Bild gibt es daher noch den Link zur "Kletterhose" damit Toms Antwort nicht ins Leere geht.



und weil ich so frech war (du verstehst aber, was ich damit mein, gell ) werde ich, falls es am Wochenende regnet, versuchen, ein paar Pfade in Photoshop zu setzen und mit einem eigenen, wahrscheinlich zu gnadenlosem Verriss verurteilten Vorschlag kommen.

Was Patriotenbikes angeht, ich finde die ganzen martialischen Dinger eigentlich shit, lieber noch eine Flagge, als einen Bomber; nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

tom23";3837731 schrieb:
			
		

> und weil ich so frech war (du verstehst aber, was ich damit mein, gell ) werde ich, falls es am Wochenende regnet, versuchen, ein paar Pfade in Photoshop zu setzen und mit einem eigenen, wahrscheinlich zu gnadenlosem Verriss verurteilten Vorschlag kommen.



Ha, ich wetz schonmal die Messer


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass gleich wieder solche Sprüche  kommen wie: "Abgedroschen", usw.... manche mögens ja und ich hatte es durch meine Schulung seit ner Woche unfertig rumliegen.


----------



## tom23" (29. Juni 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Ha, ich wetz schonmal die Messer



dann kannste lange wetzen, ich brauch wschl erst mal 5 Stunden, bis ich alle Pfade auf den verschiedenen Ebenen zusammen haben, bin so ein fortgeschrittener PS-Anfänger


----------



## derTukan (29. Juni 2007)

@renderscout 

auch nich schlecht, die Idee is nu also auch weg  

in hell (also nich "in der Hoelle") saehe das bestimmt besser, quasi so graeulich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2007)

so, schluss für diese Woche


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> @renderscout
> 
> auch nich schlecht, die Idee is nu also auch weg
> 
> in hell (also nich "in der Hoelle") saehe das bestimmt besser, quasi so graeulich



ja, dass mit den/der Idee(n) weg, kenn ich irgendwie... Wie gesagt,ich hatte auch schon nen Amerikanisch angehauchtes Bike fast fertig, jetzt werd ichs nur nicht mehr posten...  

...weiß nicht so recht mit dem hellen...mal schauen. Was is mit dir?


----------



## derTukan (29. Juni 2007)

@aemkei

geht auch , schoener Kontrast, is nur schade das ein Fahhrradrahmen so wenig Flaeche bietet, da koennte man sonst schoene Bilder und Motive draufpinseln


----------



## derTukan (29. Juni 2007)

@renderscout

kannst doch machen, erstens gibs noch keins online und 2. kann man ja ein Thema auch verschieden interpretieren, aber mit dem was sich die Amis speziell die letzten Jahre so geleistet ham (politisch) haellt sich meine Begeisterung fuer deren Flagge grad in Grenzen (nix gegen Amerika und die Menschen)


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> geht auch , schoener Kontrast, is nur schade das ein Fahhrradrahmen so wenig Flaeche bietet, da koennte man sonst schoene Bilder und Motive draufpinseln



ja, vorallem wenn man das Canyon Logo bewegen dürfte.... is schon arg riesig das Ding


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> ja, dass mit den/der Idee(n) weg, kenn ich irgendwie... Wie gesagt,ich hatte auch schon nen Amerikanisch angehauchtes Bike fast fertig, jetzt werd ichs nur nicht mehr posten...



Ich finde es kein Hinterungsgrund dein Bike hier einzustellen nur weil jemand die Idee hier geäusert hat aber nicht visualisiert! Es war sowieso so gut wie Alles schon einmal irgendwo zu sehen, wenn auch in abgewandelter Form. Daher sehe ich die Qualität auch zu einem großen Teil in der Umsetzung, also gib Gas!   

Sonst schreibe ich in der nächsten Antwort drei Seiten runter was mir alles so einfällt, dann können wir hier gleich zumachen 

P.S. Ich konnte die schönen Details deines letzten Entwurfes erst erkennen als ich das Bild im Photoshop heller stellte, mein Monitor ist eigentlich richtig kalibriert, vielleicht kannst du das ja nachregeln.


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

@pace39

schau mal bitte, ich habs geändert(zumindest den Rahmen). Hab mir gestern mal nen neuen Monitor gegönnt...der will wohl noch nicht so recht?! Muss ich noch justieren, Sorry


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Juni 2007)

@renderscout:

so siehts echt gut aus 
(geht ins grünliche - zumindest auf meinem Monitor der auch nicht kalibriert ist)


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> @renderscout:
> 
> so siehts echt gut aus
> (geht ins grünliche - zumindest auf meinem Monitor der auch nicht kalibriert ist)



Grün stimmt schon, hatte bei mir nur nen falschen Farbraum eingestellt.... ansonsten ist die Beleuchtung bei dem einzelnen Frame auch anders als die beim kompletten bike... Tukan weiß was ich meine...man merkt das gerade beim Ebenen multiplizieren usw mit dem gleichen Farbton wie auf dem komplettbike Bild. Der stimmt dann nähmlich nicht mehr so ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo.

Da ich so fasziniert von euren Vorschlägen bin habe ich mal versucht mit meinen begrenzten Kenntnissen und Software Microsoft Picture It 10 mal ein Bike zu designen...
Es ist zugegebener Maßen nicht sehr kreativ,aber ich fände es toll ,wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet,wie ich so das ein oder andere Verbessern könnte...ich habe mich noch nicht an das entwerfen rgendwelcher Tribals gewagt ,aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch...







[/url][/IMG]

Greez


----------



## Pace39 (29. Juni 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @pace39
> 
> schau mal bitte, ich habs geändert(zumindest den Rahmen). Hab mir gestern mal nen neuen Monitor gegönnt...der will wohl noch nicht so recht?! Muss ich noch justieren, Sorry



Sehr schön, passt


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2007)

@renderscout
ich finde den Entwurf rattenscharf! So hatte ich das geträumt.
Wenn du noch ein wenig mit grellen Farbkontrasten spielst (farbe hinterbau)
Könnte das genial werden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @renderscout
> ich finde den Entwurf rattenscharf! So hatte ich das geträumt.
> Wenn du noch ein wenig mit grellen Farbkontrasten spielst (farbe hinterbau)
> Könnte das genial werden
> ...


----------



## Farodin (29. Juni 2007)

Ähm......GEIL!!!!


----------



## derTukan (29. Juni 2007)

1+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe mal, dass das jetzt so passt vom Kontrast her?! Wie gesagt, war gestern so verwegen und hab mir nen 22"Zöller gegönnt   Arbeiten wie im Kino...


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2007)

Chapeau renderscout!!
Absolut genial am besten gefällt mir die D-Day version mit den weissen Streifen.
ich bin richtig traurig das ich morgen früh in den Urlaub fahre und keinen Internetzugang habe.
Aber dann kann ich mir ja wenn ich zurückkomme alles geballt anschauen
Nochmal Gratulation
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## derTukan (29. Juni 2007)




----------



## renderscout (29. Juni 2007)

lecker Wurzelholz... gibt hoffentlich keinen Stress mitm WWF wegen Tropenholz.. 

schick


----------



## derTukan (30. Juni 2007)

ach kuck , auch noch wach !


----------



## renderscout (30. Juni 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> ach kuck , auch noch wach !



naja, wie mans nimmt...


----------



## Hanussen (30. Juni 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Wenns das nicht wird, haben die Jungs keine Ahnung. Schön, wie du den Strich vom Oberrohr auf den Hinterbau bringst. Orange ist schön Ton in Ton, aber mit Grün finde ich es den Megahingucker! Kompliment. Ich werde mal mit einem Lackierer hier sprechen und eure Designs mitnehmen, für mein Bike



Da haben wir wohl den gleichen Geschmack... kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben.
Ich finds absolut genial! Weiter so renderscout, echt klasse.


----------



## Jierdan (30. Juni 2007)

Ich kann leider nicht mit einer solche exzellenten qualität glänzen wie etwa renderscout oder tukan, da ich mich vor dem heutigen Tag noch nicht mit Bildbearbeitung auseinandergesetzt habe, aber ich will euch meinen ersten versuch mal nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## derTukan (30. Juni 2007)

> da ich mich vor dem heutigen Tag noch nicht mit Bildbearbeitung auseinandergesetzt habe



also dafuer isses sogar ganz gut

beim Speichern haetteste ne hoehere Qualitaet einstellen sollen, dann kaem das noch besser (nich soviele Artefakrte[die bunten kleinen Pixel rund  um  den Rahmen])


----------



## paradoxon (30. Juni 2007)

echt geile Idee so ein kleiner Design-Wettbewerb! man sieht ja auch schon einige super geile Designs - Kompliment! hab zwar bei dem Niveau hier wohl kaum einen Auftrag, aber mitmischen will ich trotzdem gern ein wenig... ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (30. Juni 2007)

Die idee is an sich nicht schlecht.... zeigt wieder einmal ein wenig das Bobby Root ein "unkaputtbar" bike bracht 


weiter so


----------



## paradoxon (30. Juni 2007)

und mal was orange/weißes...


----------



## E=MC² (30. Juni 2007)

Das ist geil! Eines der Besten bisher. V.a. mit lackierter Gabel.


----------



## Damistam (30. Juni 2007)

Sieht echt gut aus

Aber Gabel soll ja net mit designed werden weil der Bobby eh ne andere braucht^^


----------



## Farodin (30. Juni 2007)

von brauchen kann ja keine Rede sein 

aber unter ner Fox 40 wird der wohl nicht bleiben wollen...
was wird wohl das nächste sein ?!?! ^^

Sieht dennoch spitze aus !!!


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juni 2007)

@paradoxon: Geile Idee, mit dem orangen Strich auf dem Oberrohr im EKG-Style


----------



## paradoxon (1. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> @paradoxon: Geile Idee, mit dem orangen Strich auf dem Oberrohr im EKG-Style



danke! mal schauen was einem sonst noch so einfällt... 
 bin gespannt auf die nächsten Designs von renderscout und Tukan.


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

Die haben erstmal Ferien.


----------



## renderscout (1. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die haben erstmal Ferien.



Wat heisst hier Ferien, schön wärs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juli 2007)

Hähä, du armer.
Ich denke, das ganze hier bringt nix - sonst löst sich noch der Lack und die Decals ab.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juli 2007)

noch eins von der Arbeit inspiriert, dürfte aber auch zu Bobby Root passen


----------



## derTukan (2. Juli 2007)

mal was mit Punkten ...


























...


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juli 2007)

also in blau-vice echt nice


----------



## renderscout (2. Juli 2007)

@derTukan,

das schwarz weiße ist echt nicht schlecht...jedoch hätte ich die Punkte etwas feiner gemacht, dass wirkt dann evtl. noch besser?!


----------



## Gefahradler (2. Juli 2007)

Echt grossartig war ihr hier vorstellt!!! Mein Respekt. Ich hoffe, alle Bikehersteller besinnen sich in Zukunft auf ein indiviuelleres und bunteres Styling und Design! Die ganzen Einheitsfarben kann ich bald nicht mehr sehen.

Ich finde ihr solltet die Gabel auch mit einbeziehen, sonst sieht das ganze Bike immer irgendwie unfertig aus. Auch wenn es in der Ausschreibung nicht gefordert ist, würde es eure tollen Designs nochmal sehr aufwerten!

Das Punktedesign macht echt was her, erinnert mich an die 70er und 80er Fliessenaufkleber, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine?!

Überhaupt so Farben wie Orange, Hellgrün und Braun in Kombination würden mir gefallen.

Viele Grüsse und weiter so, ich bin begeistert!

Gefahradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzf (2. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> mal was mit Punkten ...


Ich glaub aber nicht, dass die Jury ihre Bepunktung von der Anzahl der Punkte auf dem Bike abhängig macht 
Ausschauen tuts aber ganz nett


----------



## renderscout (2. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Echt grossartig war ihr hier vorstellt!!! Mein Respekt. Ich hoffe, alle Bikehersteller besinnen sich in Zukunft auf ein indiviuelleres und bunteres Styling und Design! Die ganzen Einheitsfarben kann ich bald nicht mehr sehen.
> 
> Ich finde ihr solltet die Gabel auch mit einbeziehen, sonst sieht das ganze Bike immer irgendwie unfertig aus. Auch wenn es in der Ausschreibung nicht gefordert ist, würde es eure tollen Designs nochmal sehr aufwerten!
> 
> ...



du hast gut reden...das ist schon nen schöner Mehraufwand...außerdem fährt Bobby Root ja ne andere Gabel! Man muss ja den Gabelherstellern nicht auch noch ne Vorlage liefern oder?!


----------



## Gefahradler (2. Juli 2007)

Ja natürlich, verstehe ich schon, darum zollt dir mein grösster Respekt!
Aber zu einem komplett durchgestylten Bike gehören (wie ich finde) auch die Tauchrohre.


----------



## derTukan (2. Juli 2007)

ja, ma guggn wie das mit kleinen Punkten sieht


----------



## Pace39 (2. Juli 2007)

...


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, alle Bikehersteller besinnen sich in Zukunft auf ein indiviuelleres und bunteres Styling und Design! Die ganzen Einheitsfarben kann ich bald nicht mehr sehen.


Gibt's eh bei vielen Herstellern. 
Canyon hat halt nach wie vor überwiegend VW Passat-Farben...


----------



## Pace39 (2. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Echt grossartig war ihr hier vorstellt!!! Mein Respekt. Ich hoffe, alle Bikehersteller besinnen sich in Zukunft auf ein indiviuelleres und bunteres Styling und Design! Die ganzen Einheitsfarben kann ich bald nicht mehr sehen.



Anfang der 90er schraubten wir wie die Blöden purple eloxierte Teile ans Rad und die Bikes hatten knallige Farben. Ein paar Jahre später landete das Zeugs in der Bastelkiste und das Bike mußte einheitsfarben sein. Mit Verwunderung stelle ich fest, dass ich mir jetzt schon wieder bunt eloxiertes Zeugs ans Rad schraube und gern knallige Farben hätte, ich glaub das nennt man Mode


----------



## derTukan (2. Juli 2007)

@Pace

das sieht nich schlecht


----------



## paradoxon (2. Juli 2007)

@ Pace39

echt schönes Design. Einzig die Decals könnten vielleicht noch ein bischen angepaßt werden. Die gepunkteten von Tukan find ich auch gut, aber deins hat einfach mehr flow


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juli 2007)

*Kindheitserinnerungen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (2. Juli 2007)

Danke für euer Lob!


----------



## PlackPearl (3. Juli 2007)

Anhang anzeigen canyon.pdf


----------



## PlackPearl (3. Juli 2007)

keine ahnung wie das hier funktioniert, aber die PDF oben hat einigermaßen Qualität. Wie schaft ihr so gute Quali? Die Größe ist doch begrezt...


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> *Kindheitserinnerungen...*


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Juli 2007)

@ PlackPearl

lad die Bilder in dein Album hoch und verlinke sie


----------



## PlackPearl (3. Juli 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PlackPearl (3. Juli 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Farodin (3. Juli 2007)

Nicht schlecht Mr. Black Pearl!!!  

Die Bikes sind echt gut anzuschaun!


----------



## Damistam (3. Juli 2007)

Sers Leute,

Mal ne Frage an die Photoshoper... bei mir sind auf einmal die effekte deaktiviert... ich wusste mal wie man des wieder hinbekommt, aber war schon etwas länger her. Wär sau nett wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt da ich schließlich auch ein paar torques hier abliefern will.
Es handelt sich um Photoshop CS 2 und die Effekte wie wolken etc. sind nicht mehr anwählbar

MFG

DamistaM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (3. Juli 2007)




----------



## Pace39 (3. Juli 2007)

Deep in the jungle...


----------



## igorion (3. Juli 2007)

hier mal mein beitrag...


----------



## Pace39 (3. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> hier mal mein beitrag...



Sehr schön! Gute Idee + Umsetzung


----------



## M!tch (3. Juli 2007)

ich kann mich nur wiederholen: hammergeil, was hier so angeboten wird!
beim letzten beitrag von igorion bleibt einem einfach nur die spucke weg. saugeil. sowohl die idee, als auch die umsetzung. 
momentan mein favorit, aber das könnte sich auch sofort ändern, sobald ich wieder zurück blättere. 
wer die wahl hat, hat die qual kann man da wohl nur sagen.


----------



## Gefahradler (3. Juli 2007)

Grosses Kino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Juli 2007)

vorallem das kleine detail "don´t drop"


----------



## derTukan (3. Juli 2007)

au ja , jetz gehts los hier

Freude, Freude !


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Juli 2007)

Igorion schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein beitrag...



gefällt mir sehr gut, echt schön


----------



## tom23" (3. Juli 2007)

Igorion

für mich die Essenz eines guten Designs, supereinfach, gut umzusetzen, witzig, genial.

Ich hoffe, man ignoriert Deine Idee nicht komplett wegen des leicht veränderten Streifens auf dem Oberrohr, aber das kriegste ja durch leichtes Gebastel auch anders gelöst, ne

an alle: top!


----------



## igorion (4. Juli 2007)

danke erstmal. und der vollständigkeit halber muss ich natürlich auch noch einen kleinen vorteil in punkto ausgansmaterial zugeben.

hab gerade noch mal durchgeblättert. meine favoriten bisher sind die blümchen vom aemkei77, die ahornblätter vom flowzero (gefällt mir eigentlich am besten, nur schade, daß hier schon so starke assoziationen vorhanden sind), d-day vom renderscout und das wurzelholz vom tukan.

in richtung canyon möchte ich sagen, daß ich die idee mit dem designwettbewerb ausserordentlich gut finde.


----------



## giulio46moto (4. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-04


----------



## Sundance (4. Juli 2007)

@igorion   wow geil...so eins mag ich haben  das airborne toppt alle


----------



## GerhardO (4. Juli 2007)

Ach Sunny, damit kannste doch gar nicht umgehen...!


----------



## Sundance (4. Juli 2007)

nanana.....werd Du mal nicht frech 

wer steht denn vor der Türe und wartet auf seine Torque?


----------



## renderscout (4. Juli 2007)

Jungs, *BILDER **kein* *GEPLÄNKEL*...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (4. Juli 2007)

@igorion

Hast Du zufaellig irgendwas mit dem "Perfect Position System" und dem "Kinematik Check Tool" bei CANYON zu tun?

Die Sachen sind nich schlecht.


----------



## renderscout (4. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> danke erstmal. und der vollständigkeit halber muss ich natürlich auch noch einen kleinen vorteil in punkto ausgansmaterial zugeben.



wie is denn das bitte zuverstehen?! Hast doch die gleichen Bilder wie wir hier drinn?!


----------



## igorion (4. Juli 2007)

> Hast Du zufaellig irgendwas mit dem "Perfect Position System" und dem "Kinematik Check Tool" bei CANYON zu tun?





> wie is denn das bitte zuverstehen?! Hast doch die gleichen Bilder wie wir hier drinn?!



zwei fragen mit einer antwort erschlagen:

teile von pps und kinematik-modul stammen von mir. von daher hatte ich als basis für mein am wochenende gebasteltes 3D modell etwas mehr infos als die zwei anfangs von daniel bley geposteten bilder. mit den auf der homepage vorhandenen geometriedaten wäre ich aber unterm strich zum selben ergebnis gekommen.
ich wollte es nur der vollstandigkeit halber erwähnt wissen, hab mich wohl vorhin zu kryptisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Juli 2007)

Schliesse mich renderscout an - raffs auch net 
Sehe nur, dass das fsk von dir ist.


----------



## giulio46moto (4. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-04


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Juli 2007)

hauptrahmen gefält mir gut, hinterbau weniger
willkommen an board!


----------



## Ryanotb (4. Juli 2007)

This one is so beautiful !

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/18395/frx_3_1.jpg

Can you remove the carbone look on the rear of the bike and put the same design ?!  It will be so fantastic !


----------



## renderscout (4. Juli 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> This one is so beautiful !
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/18395/frx_3_1.jpg
> 
> Can you remove the carbone look on the rear of the bike and put the same design ?!  It will be so fantastic !



Thank you and no problem but it will take some time... I would say take a look tomorrow


----------



## sn87 (4. Juli 2007)

Das Airborne-Bike ist echt  - würd ich sofort kaufen, würde es des Design zur Auswahl geben. Ein richtiges "Theme-Bike"! "Do not Drop" ist wohl kaum zu toppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (5. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> zwei fragen mit einer antwort erschlagen:
> 
> teile von pps und kinematik-modul stammen von mir. von daher hatte ich als basis für mein am wochenende gebasteltes 3D modell etwas mehr infos als die zwei anfangs von daniel bley geposteten bilder. mit den auf der homepage vorhandenen geometriedaten wäre ich aber unterm strich zum selben ergebnis gekommen.
> ich wollte es nur der vollstandigkeit halber erwähnt wissen, hab mich wohl vorhin zu kryptisch ausgedrückt.



Gut, jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden....  Aber inwiefern du da nen Vorteil hast weiß ich nicht?! Du hattest bestimmt mehr ausgangs bilder als ich... ich habe genau die zwei von Canyon benutzt.


----------



## igorion (5. Juli 2007)

ich hätte gar nix schreiben sollen, weil das jetzt nur verwirrung gestiftet hat, das kommt davon, wenn man sein herz auf der zunge trägt. 

an dem designwettbewerb konnte ich ja einfach nicht vorbei. wenn ich mal um 5 uhr morgens aufwache und ein fertiges bild vor augen habe, weiss ich sowieso, daß ich den rechner nicht mehr auszuschalten brauche, bis die idee nicht fixundfertig am schirm ist. also eine dieser situationen, in denen ich auf die aussage "ich probiere nur ein bisschen rum" hin jenen gewissen blick von meiner frau bekomme, weil die meist schon vor mir weiss, daß ich die nächsten tage unansprechbar bin.

und während ich so "rumprobiert" habe, schwebte irgendwann diese floskel, die bei gewinnspielen immer verwendet wird, an meinem geistigen auge vorüber: "mitarbeiter, verwandte oder sonstwie verschwägerte sind von der teilnahme ausgeschlossen". ist zwar kein gewinnspiel, ausserdem trifft auch keins der obengenannten auf mich zu, aber trotzdem wollte ich nicht den falschen eindruck erwecken und spätere munkeleien vermeiden.

unterm strich war's überhaupt kein "vorteil", denn alles für die umsetzung nötige material ist ja auf der homepage von canyon zu finden (hintergrundbilder, logo, geometrieskizze,...). mein 3D-modell ist z.B. um einiges "abstrakter" als deins, vor allem am hinterbau (der hat bei mir gerade mal eine sitzstrebe und sonst nix)...


----------



## derTukan (5. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute bleibt doch mal locker. Ich haette nich gedacht das meine kleine Frage zum Problem wird. Ich hab nur mal auf den Link in Igorions Sig geklickt und da fiel mir dann auf, das das eine gewisse Aehnlichkeit mit den Canyon-Tools hat.
Und nur aus reinem persoenlichen Interesse, ohne Hintergedanken, hab ich die Frage gestellt.


----------



## derTukan (5. Juli 2007)

P.S. schoenes Rendermodell, nur bissel schlicht


----------



## igorion (5. Juli 2007)

hallo tukan,

sind glaub ich eh alle entspannt...

deswegen auch gleich zu einem anderen thema. du hast doch das tigerbike gemacht.

[zwei mal um die ecke gedacht...]

hast du kinder? wenn ja hab ich einen todsicheren lesetipp für dich: 

http://www.amazon.de/kleine-braucht-Fahrrad-Geschichte-Tieger/dp/3407798911

ich identifiziere mich ja meistens mit "bonzo", aber dazu muss man das buch schon gelesen haben...


----------



## derTukan (5. Juli 2007)

nee, keine Kinder, bin selbst noch ein Kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (5. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Hey Leute bleibt doch mal locker. Ich haette nich gedacht das meine kleine Frage zum Problem wird. Ich hab nur mal auf den Link in Igorions Sig geklickt und da fiel mir dann auf, das das eine gewisse Aehnlichkeit mit den Canyon-Tools hat.
> Und nur aus reinem persoenlichen Interesse, ohne Hintergedanken, hab ich die Frage gestellt.



hatte ja nichts mit deiner Frage im eigentlichen Sinn zutun. Mich hat es halt nur interessiert und wie igorion schon sagte, sind alle locker. Also, abgehakt das ganze und schön, dass jetzt noch jemand mehr an "Board" ist.  

P.S. Modell ist ja auch nicht weiter texturiert....


----------



## derTukan (5. Juli 2007)

mal ein Versuch ein grossflaechiges Motiv auf einen Fahrradrahmen zu bringen:





so richtig zufrieden bin ich nich, die muessten in der Mitte einfach ein Blech reinschweissen  , da haette man mehr Flaeche

das waer das Motiv gewesen:


----------



## Pace39 (5. Juli 2007)

Wolken habe ich auch schon probiert, fand aber keine Lösung die ansprechend war.


----------



## giulio46moto (5. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-05


----------



## derTukan (5. Juli 2007)

das sieht gut aus


----------



## Pace39 (6. Juli 2007)

Langsam wird es schwierig neue Ideen + Themen zu finden, aber das es mit den Bildern weitergeht hier noch eins:


----------



## Farodin (6. Juli 2007)

^^ Canyon Woldwide ^^

Hat was!


----------



## giulio46moto (6. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-06


----------



## aschi04 (6. Juli 2007)




----------



## renderscout (6. Juli 2007)

Ryanotb schrieb:


> This one is so beautiful !
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/18395/frx_3_1.jpg
> 
> Can you remove the carbone look on the rear of the bike and put the same design ?!  It will be so fantastic !



only for you...  









sorry for the delay...hope you like it?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giulio46moto (6. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-06


----------



## Hanussen (6. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> only for you...
> 
> sorry for the delay...hope you like it?!



Wenn der Entwurf nicht gewinnt...
Echt spitze!!!!!

EDIT: Hast recht M!tch, einmal reicht.


----------



## M!tch (6. Juli 2007)

definitiv auch einer der topp-entwürfe in diesem thread. 
aber bei der konkurrenz würde ich mich mit so einer eindeutigen aussage schwer tun.
(ps: beim zitieren besser die bilder rausnehmen, sonst ist alles doppelt da)


----------



## Bechy (6. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> definitiv auch einer der topp-entwürfe in diesem thread.
> aber bei der konkurrenz würde ich mich mit so einer eindeutigen aussage schwer tun.
> (ps: beim zitieren besser die bilder rausnehmen, sonst ist alles doppelt da)



Sehr gut!
Meine ISDN Leitung verstopft nämlich langsam  hehe.


Aber die Entwürfe sind ja super! Echt genial. Ich habe mich auch mal versucht, komme aber nicht angehend an solche coolen Ergebnisse  ... hehe


----------



## renderscout (6. Juli 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier jetzt ne Welle losbreche, poste ich das "Patriot Bike" jetzt doch. Das soll kein Hypen oder ähnliches sein, nur ne Anspielung auf Bobby Roots herkunft....


----------



## Hanussen (6. Juli 2007)

Nicht ganz mein Geschmack, aber auf jeden Fall - wie immer - extrem gut umgesetzt!


----------



## TheChosenOne (6. Juli 2007)

Unglaublich, was hier alles präsentiert wird! RESPEKT !
Mir geht es so wie vielen anderen hier: Tausend Ideen aber an der Umsetzung hapert es ...
Ich traue mich trotzdem: Das CANYON-Canyon:


----------



## paradoxon (6. Juli 2007)




----------



## derTukan (6. Juli 2007)

mal was gelbes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (6. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier jetzt ne Welle losbreche, poste ich das "Patriot Bike" jetzt doch. Das soll kein Hypen oder ähnliches sein, nur ne Anspielung auf Bobby Roots herkunft....



Ich hätte da noch eine Idee um bei der Präsentation die Stimmung aufzulockern und vom Patrotismus abzulenken   : 

http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/tzrz.safeshopper.com/images/b0vftgn.jpg


----------



## derTukan (6. Juli 2007)

und in orange ...


----------



## derTukan (6. Juli 2007)

@renderscout

das stars und stripes sieht geil aus , gut gemacht

@TheChosenOne

das mit dem Canyon wollt ich auch schon , aber es haperte eben an der Flaeche um das unterzubringen, aber versuchen kann mans


----------



## Gefahradler (7. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> only for you...
> 
> sorry for the delay...hope you like it?!



Not only for him!

Grandios, das wirds! Wenn du jetzt noch die Gabel mit dem grünen/orangen Design veredelst und die Brücke viell. auch noch orange(?) dann ist es über jeden Zweifel erhabe!

Das Patriot Komplettbike mit Gabel ist ebenfalls allumfassend genial umgesetzt!


----------



## renderscout (7. Juli 2007)

@derTukan

also das Gelbe Crashtest Bike find ich ja cool von der Idee her...hoffentlich assoziert sich Bobby Root beim nächsten Sprung dann nicht zu sehr damit...


----------



## unchained (7. Juli 2007)

diese seite wird wieder besser, nachdem ihr neulich nen durchhänger hattet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## igorion (7. Juli 2007)

das patriot bike ist cool, obwohl ich dir (renderscout) den gewinn des wettbewerbs eher für ein anderes bike gönnen würde. du hast das thema "patriot" ja eh relativiert, also halt ich da mal die klappe. auch das grüne ist sehr edel...

das crashtestbike vom tukan find ich auch ziemlich gut...


----------



## renderscout (7. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> das patriot bike ist cool, obwohl ich dir (renderscout) den gewinn des wettbewerbs eher für ein anderes bike gönnen würde. du hast das thema "patriot" ja eh relativiert, also halt ich da mal die klappe. auch das grüne ist sehr edel...
> 
> das crashtestbike vom tukan find ich auch ziemlich gut...



für mich ist die Sache mit dem "Gewinnen" nach dem doch recht regen Ideen Postings hier in diesem Thread eh ins Hinterlicht gerückt. Ich find das viel schöner, wie man verschiedene Leute für solch ein Thema interessieren kann und natürlich noch mehr dazu, hier selber etwas zu posten. (Bilder natürlich am ehesten!) Es spornt einen selber viel mehr an, so viele verschiedene Stilrichtungen zu erkennen, egal wie gut oder schlecht die Umsetzung ist. Die Idee zählt eben. Es ist halt das Ding, dass jeder eine gute oder schlechte Meinung zu diesem und jenem hat, doch denke ich einfach, dass wir diese zumindest für diesen Thread hier außen vor lassen sollten um einfach mehr Bilder zu posten statt zu reden.


----------



## Pace39 (7. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Es ist halt das Ding, dass jeder eine gute oder schlechte Meinung zu diesem und jenem hat, doch denke ich einfach, dass wir diese zumindest für diesen Thread hier außen vor lassen sollten um einfach mehr Bilder zu posten statt zu reden.



 

Canyon wird schon selbst entscheiden können, was für ihren Bedarf das Richtige ist, daher finde ich die "es soll gewinnen" Threads der Stimmung hier abträglich. 
Und egal welcher Entwurf genommen wird, werde ich es demjenigen gönnen!


----------



## derTukan (7. Juli 2007)

@Pace39

RISCHTISCH !


----------



## marcoost (7. Juli 2007)

hallo, 
respekt was hier so gezeigt wird. mal schauen vielleicht findet ja bald ein umdenken bei den herstellern statt, und wir können bald solche räder kaufen.
eure gezeigten werke sind sehr groß, wie kann man denn hier so große bilder einstellen ?

Gruss marco


----------



## derTukan (7. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie kann man hier ne gallerie erstellen und dann Fortos und Bilder posten, bin ich aber zu dumm dazu. Ich hab mein eigenen Webspace und verlinke dann nur die Bilder.


----------



## marcoost (7. Juli 2007)

hab mal einen entwurf  abgespeichert, einfach auf fotos klicken unter meinen mitgliedsnamen.
mit der farbe bin ich mir noch nicht sicher vielleicht lade ich es noch in einer anderen hoch.
gruss marco


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Juli 2007)

And the winner is...



derTukan schrieb:


>



Das ist von allen bis jetzt doch das geilste... Idee und Umsetzung sind wirklich genial!!!

Die Idee mit den Adern drauf is allerdings auch sehr geil!

Macht weiter so Jungs!


----------



## User129 (8. Juli 2007)

ich freue mich schon dann einer der lackierungen auf dem Torque in echt zu sehen.


----------



## marcoost (8. Juli 2007)

meine vorstellung von einem bike für bobby.
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (8. Juli 2007)

marcoost schrieb:


> meine vorstellung von einem bike für bobby.
> hat vielleicht jemand lust mir mitzuteilen wie man grössere dateien direkt im beitrag anhängen kann.
> gruss



Du erstellst dir ein Fotoalbum, ganz oben auf der Seite hier im Forum. Danach lädst du die Bilder in das Album hoch. Wenn du dir das Bild im Album anschaust, stehen unter dem Bild zwei Link Adressen. Die eine erstellt ein "Preview" Bild (Miniaturansicht) und die andere linkt das komplette Bild. Du musst dich einfach entscheiden, welchen link du benutzen möchtest, kopierst diesen dann und kopierst ihn in deinen Beitrag rein. FERTIG


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Das ging aber schnell... Die zwei Fotos sind ausm Album.


----------



## aemkei77 (8. Juli 2007)

> meine vorstellung von einem bike für bobby.


gefiele mir auch! (natürlich ohne Bobby's schriftzug )


----------



## renderscout (8. Juli 2007)

bissl mehr, also Sorry an alle mit ISDN...


----------



## unchained (8. Juli 2007)

die besten 



fenomenal !!!!!!


----------



## renderscout (8. Juli 2007)

dank dir, hauptsache FARBE!


----------



## derTukan (8. Juli 2007)

nich uebel


----------



## igorion (8. Juli 2007)

fesch!


----------



## M!tch (8. Juli 2007)

genial. vor allem der spruch. 
das erste gefällt mir persönlich am besten. bei dem vorletzten assoziiere ich leider mit den farben etwas mehr als negatives. keine ahnung, ob nur mir sowas immer sehr schnell ins auge sticht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (8. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> genial. vor allem der spruch.
> das erste gefällt mir persönlich am besten. bei dem vorletzten assoziiere ich leider mit den farben etwas mehr als negatives. keine ahnung, ob nur mir sowas immer sehr schnell ins auge sticht.



Hallo Mitch,

dass mit den Farben fällt mir jetzt erst auf, auf was du da anspielst...  Das war jedoch in keinsterweise meine Absicht dabei....


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Geil geil geil! 
Das erste und die letzten vier sind einfach geil. Das zweite ist irgendwie nicht so passend, rein farblich.
Ganz schön ist das rotschwarze und das giftgrüne. Weiter so!


----------



## johnnyg (9. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> genial. vor allem der spruch.
> das erste gefällt mir persönlich am besten. bei dem vorletzten assoziiere ich leider mit den farben etwas mehr als negatives. keine ahnung, ob nur mir sowas immer sehr schnell ins auge sticht.



Was haben die Farben denn noch für einen negativen Sinn?

Mir persönlich würde das sogar am besten gefallen, allerdings hab ich momentan auch keinen blassen Schimmer was da dran sein sollte


----------



## renderscout (9. Juli 2007)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Was haben die Farben denn noch für einen negativen Sinn?
> 
> Mir persönlich würde das sogar am besten gefallen, allerdings hab ich momentan auch keinen blassen Schimmer was da dran sein sollte



Man kann, wenn man es genau nimmt, die NS Farben darin sehen. Wie gesagt, dass war nicht im geringsten meine Absicht, ich fand die Kombination ansich nur sehr schön. Gerade der Kontrast der Farben zueinander. Deshalb belasse ich es auch dabei!


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2007)

@renderscout: der entwurf mit dem blau ist sehr edel.

ps: hat mir bitte jemand die bobby root unterschrift als file. thanx.


----------



## renderscout (9. Juli 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @renderscout: der entwurf mit dem blau ist sehr edel.
> 
> ps: hat mir bitte jemand die bobby root unterschrift als file. thanx.



danke, aber welche Unterschrift meinst du?! Hier nimmt jeder seine Eigenen Fonts dafür...es existiert keine originale von Bobby Root!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2007)

ach, das ist nen script font.
und ich such das google wund 
sorry, ist halt montag.


----------



## M!tch (9. Juli 2007)

ich wollte damit nichts lostreten, ich war auch definitiv nicht der meinung, dass es absicht sein könnte.

mir gefällt es sogar auch recht gut. nur leider muss ich bei den farben sofort daran denken und es ist sehr schade, dass viele symbole, zeichen, farben und gepflogenheiten von den NS so in den dreck gezogen wurden.

aber besser mal back2topic, denn das hat hier zum glück nichts zu suchen.

wegen der unterschrift könnte man mal schauen, ob man eine "echte" unterschrift irgendwo auf seiner homepage (er hat doch sicher eine) findet oder aus 'ner "autogrammkarte" rauskopiert.


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Juli 2007)

ich glaub wir sollten den verfassungsschutz auch mal auf bobby root und sein reichskriegstrikot aufmerksam machen  







im ernst: klar sollte man mit nazi-symbolen bedacht umgehen, aber die farbcombo schwarz-rot-weiß allein ist glaub ich nicht mehr allzu kritisch, ich find sie von den varianten da oben auch die beste.


----------



## hoeckle (9. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Man kann, wenn man es genau nimmt, die NS Farben darin sehen. Wie gesagt, dass war nicht im geringsten meine Absicht, ich fand die Kombination ansich nur sehr schön. Gerade der Kontrast der Farben zueinander. Deshalb belasse ich es auch dabei!



 offtopic an:  
Nur mal für die geschichtlich nicht so Gebildeten: Es waren auch die Farben des Kaiserreichs und der Weimarer Republik, also nicht ausschließlich die der NS! Die waren in der Hauptsache rot mit ein wenig weiß und schwarz. Und für die ganzen super politisch Korrekten: Dann aber auch weg mit blau weiss rot und weiss blau und rot und und rot und... und... und...

ende off topic


Und bitte jetzt nur noch Designs.....


----------



## unchained (9. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> genial. vor allem der spruch.
> das erste gefällt mir persönlich am besten. bei dem vorletzten assoziiere ich leider mit den farben etwas mehr als negatives. keine ahnung, ob nur mir sowas immer sehr schnell ins auge sticht.



omg


----------



## derTukan (9. Juli 2007)

mal was buntes ...


----------



## giulio46moto (9. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-09


----------



## braintrust (9. Juli 2007)

sehr geilo!

btw:war die flagge nicht schwarz-weiß-rot ?


----------



## derTukan (9. Juli 2007)

sowas taet mir auch gefallen:

schlichtes, gebuerstetes, poliertes Alu


----------



## renderscout (9. Juli 2007)

@derTukan,

ja, das schlichte kommt echt gut. Aber mit schönen kräftig schwarzen Logo´s... 









leicht abgewandelt von ner alten Version von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> mal was buntes ...


Grundgütiger. Welchen Stoff muss man denn einwerfen um solche Design in die Welt zu setzen  ?


Kelme - sonst (alles) sehr fein bis jetzt


----------



## Gefahradler (9. Juli 2007)

@Renderscout: ECHT BombiG! Hammer. Vor allem der ausgefuchste silberrand um die schrift und die Explosion am Steuerkopf!!!!


----------



## derTukan (9. Juli 2007)

das letzte hier vom renderscout is richtig geil, das gefaellt mir bis jetz am besten, wobei die anderen natuerlich auch highEnd sind


----------



## marcoost (9. Juli 2007)

mal was schlichtes. . .






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## igorion (9. Juli 2007)

ich schnall grad total ab.

das gebürstete, da hat man den eindruck der tukan hat das originalbild auf alu geritzt und dann höchstpersönlich geschrubbt. find ich sehr geil.

die explosion vom renderscout, hut ab!

auch das letzte motiv vom giulio46moto ist ziemlich schick.


----------



## derTukan (9. Juli 2007)

@render: ja mit schwartz siehts besser

@kelme: Kaffee reicht mir, und abundzu mal par Hasseroeder 

@igorion: musste ich die graduationskurven ganz schoen verbiegen

@marcoost: auch nich schlecht


----------



## igorion (9. Juli 2007)

ich hab auch noch eins fabriziert bevor's in den urlaub geht...


----------



## M!tch (10. Juli 2007)

ich hab' mir grad mal the gimp gezogen und gemerkt, dass sich nichts daran geändert hat und ich genau wie früher überhaupt nicht damit klar komme.  

hab' trotzdem mal einen versuch gewagt und mich - der gefahr bewusst das forengelächter auf mich zu ziehen - dazu entschlossen das bild zu posten.

ich denke zumindest meine idee ist erkennbar.

leider konnte ich kein tutorial finden, welches erklärt, wie man einzelne bereiche (in dem fall nur die bestandteile des rahmens) auswählt und texturieren kann.
falls jemand 'nen link hat, wo man sowas nachlesen kann, wäre ich dankbar.

hier mal mein bild (mehr als 20min konnte ich nicht opfern, da ich grad prüfungszeit hab' und eigentlich lernen sollte  ).
folgende verbesserungen sind bisher an der umsetzung gescheitert:
die originalschriftzüge sollten eher noch schwarz werden und natürlich soll der rahmen noch besser "getroffen" werden (z.b. die innenseite des hinterbaus), respektive die fehler ausgemerzt werden (z.b. farbe an den felgen).


----------



## derTukan (10. Juli 2007)

@M!tch: so schlimm is doch gar nich, mir wurde unterstellt ich naehme drogen, weil ich was buntes gemacht hab

@igorion: sehr stylish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (10. Juli 2007)

ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab noch versucht ein paar fehler zu entfernen, bzw. das ganze nochmal zu machen.

diesmal hab' ich die "textur" als ganzes verwendet, sodass das bild nicht mehr ganz so unruhig wirkt.

ich hab' es diesmal geschafft, alle teile des rahmens zu "erwischen", aber ich hatte nicht wirklich das gefühl zu wissen, was ich mache, geschweige denn, alles unter kontrolle zu haben.  

kommt zeit kommt rat.





ps: bunt rult. soll ja schließlich ein bike für promo-zwecke werden.


----------



## cream23 (10. Juli 2007)




----------



## M!tch (10. Juli 2007)

hab mal noch ein wenig rumprobiert.  













nun aber ab ins bett.


----------



## renderscout (10. Juli 2007)

@igorion,

ah, ich sehe die Canyon Farbtöne...sehr schön gemacht. Passt sehr gut zusammen. 

P.S. Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich...hoffentlich an einem weniger verregnetem Ort?!

@derTukan,

ja mit dem schwarz schauts echt besser aus! Das gebürstete is echt gut umgesetzt (Filter?)....aber Hasseroeder?!!!


----------



## Kelme (10. Juli 2007)

@M!tch: Ahh, ich sehe wieder runter vom Stoff . Die letzten beiden Entwürfe legen das nahe. Bei den ersten zwei hätte ich einen ganz üblen Verdacht 


K.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (10. Juli 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> And the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Stimmt, das mit den glühenden Schweißnähten gefällt mir auch am besten, obwohl ich ja ne ganz andere Marke fahre, uuuuupps......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (10. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> sowas taet mir auch gefallen:
> 
> schlichtes, gebuerstetes, poliertes Alu



Das gebürstete Alu Rad von Tukan gefällt mir echt gut,
hatte erst ne idee mit einem komplett Verchromten Rahmen mit goldenem Schriftzug aber das ist echt noch geiler würde das nur mal gerne im aufgebauten Zustand sehen.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch noch eins fabriziert bevor's in den urlaub geht...


sehr elegant 
schönen Urlaub..


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch eins fabriziert bevor's in den urlaub geht...



Sehr geil!!! 
Das ist schon fast besser als Tukans Welded-Frame oder renderscouts farbige vorschläge eine Seite vorher 
Coole Idee, schöne Farben, das ganze im Canyon Style, und vor allem top umegsetzt!

Das Logo vor dem Canyon-Schriftzug sieht auch interessant aus... ich überleg mir grad, sowas vor meinen Schriftzug zu pappen 

Schöne Ferien


----------



## igorion (10. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!!
> Das ist schon fast besser als Tukans Welded-Frame oder renderscouts farbige vorschläge eine Seite vorher
> Coole Idee, schöne Farben, das ganze im Canyon Style, und vor allem top umegsetzt!
> 
> ...



sowohl das logo, als auch die farben sind original canyon! 

ich habe nur bobby root ergänzt (etwas abstrahiert, aber wenn man genau hinsieht erkennt man die ähnlichkeit ) wie er gerade vom logo runterdroppt.


----------



## renderscout (10. Juli 2007)

So, zum Abend mal was "abgespacetes"... Das ist meine CANYON-TRON Version. Eventuell nicht ganz machbar, aber ja vielleicht nur für ne Bikeshow. Ich habe mir jedenfalls in guter Hoffnung Klebeband bestellt, welches man durch Stromzugabe zum leuchten in bestimmten Farben bringen kann! Naja, Batteriepack in die Sattelstütze und raufgeklebt das ganze auf den Rahmen...leiten tuts schon irgendwie...   Naja, mal sehen was bei rauskommt wenn ich diese Dinger hier zuliegen habe...sieht aber bestimmt sehr schick aus!


----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2007)

jaaaaaaa auf jedenfall  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derTukan (10. Juli 2007)

schei.sse, das sieht geil, da faellt einem nix zu ein, machbar isses bestimmt auch, wenn man mit fluoreszierendem lack arbeitet, den gibs doch mittlerweile auch in jeder farbe


----------



## braintrust (10. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> absolut geile ******** ey!!!  würde ick sofort kaufen!
> 
> sagmal bescheid wie das mit dem klebeband funzt und würd auch mal nen pic sehen wollen, wenns denn klappt


----------



## Unterlandler (11. Juli 2007)

...bei tron bleibt einem die spucke weg...


----------



## Unterlandler (11. Juli 2007)

... hab' das passende tron-outfit für den rider dazu gefunden, würde bobby sicher sehr gut stehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> -.... Ich habe mir jedenfalls in guter Hoffnung Klebeband bestellt, welches man durch Stromzugabe zum leuchten in bestimmten Farben bringen kann!




 Unglaublich... was ihr für einen output habt..

a) gibt es dazu auch einen Link

b) darf ich das Design benutzen...


----------



## renderscout (11. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Unglaublich... was ihr für einen output habt..
> 
> a) gibt es dazu auch einen Link
> 
> b) darf ich das Design benutzen...



Das Problem an der Sache ist eigentlich nur, dass es sich dabei um ganz "stinknormales" Modding Klebeband fürn Computer oder ähnliches handelt. Das bekommst du in verschiedenen Breiten, Längen und Farben. Die Asnchlüsse kann man garantiert Batterietauglich machen. Ich habe auf die schnelle auch noch Leuchttapete gefunden, die vielleicht etwas geeigneter Wäre von der Verwindung und dem Zuschnitt her, aber die Kostet nen Schweinegeld und bemötigt nen riesen Transformator...naja, mal schauen. Das Tape bekommst in diversen Computershops und es gibt das unteranderem von Sharkoon. Ich habe heute eine Versandbestätigung erhalten und kann dann noch diese Woche Bilder posten.


----------



## löösns (11. Juli 2007)

hou hou!

echt krasse vorschläge... respect! meine klaren favoriten:






und






ich hoffe nicht, dass auch jemand in der jury an nazi farben denkt... sowas sollte die entscheidung nicht beeinflussen! die farbkombi ist einfach hammermässig! 
ausserdem gehört für mich das design mit den glühenden schweissnähten ach noch in die top 3, doch frag ich mich, ob sowas umsetzbar wäre...? ich meine in photoshop kein problem, sieht auch auf dem bild geil aus, aber ob man das mit farbe so machen kann, dass es in echt gleich wirkt...?

auf jeden fall weiter so!


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist eigentlich nur, dass es sich dabei um ganz "stinknormales" Modding Klebeband fürn Computer oder ähnliches handelt. Das bekommst du in verschiedenen Breiten, Längen und Farben. Die Asnchlüsse kann man garantiert Batterietauglich machen. Ich habe auf die schnelle auch noch Leuchttapete gefunden, die vielleicht etwas geeigneter Wäre von der Verwindung und dem Zuschnitt her, aber die Kostet nen Schweinegeld und bemötigt nen riesen Transformator...naja, mal schauen. Das Tape bekommst in diversen Computershops und es gibt das unteranderem von Sharkoon. Ich habe heute eine Versandbestätigung erhalten und kann dann noch diese Woche Bilder posten.




Danke!

Schau ich mir mal an. dachte zuerst das wäre die gleich Folie wie für die Startnummertafeln an den LeMans wagen.


----------



## renderscout (11. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Schau ich mir mal an. dachte zuerst das wäre die gleich Folie wie für die Startnummertafeln an den LeMans wagen.



schick mir das mal bitte per PN, dass der Thread "sauber" bleibt...interessiert mich mal


----------



## Aalex (11. Juli 2007)

fav´s 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/18395/frx_frame_6_4.jpg

http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/193/caynoncompleta55iu8.jpg

die rocken alles !


----------



## Pace39 (11. Juli 2007)

Heute mal ohne Farbe, wobei ich Farbe bevorzugen würde  :


----------



## jzeiler (11. Juli 2007)

das Tron  gefällt mir sehr gut, ich mag auch den Film. Den sollte ich mal wieder gucken...


----------



## Pace39 (11. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

uhhh damaszener-look


----------



## Pace39 (11. Juli 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> uhhh damaszener-look



Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das jemand hier erkennt, klasse!


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

... naja nur die umsetzung sieht nen bischen kompliziert aus


----------



## Pace39 (11. Juli 2007)

Da wird sich doch hoffentlich noch ein Chinese finden, der das Teil bis zur Eurobike zurecht schmiedet.


----------



## derTukan (11. Juli 2007)

ja sieht nich schlecht, aber son torque rahmen 5 mal falten und dann ausm ganzen feilen macht bestimmt arbeit, da kommt man ins schwitzen


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

dann das säurebad... ich weiß nicht ich weiß nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (11. Juli 2007)

go for gold:


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. Juli 2007)

als sonderedition mit psylo race


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Juli 2007)

löösns schrieb:


>



  saugeil!!mein favorite


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juli 2007)

@renderscout: Einfach schön.
@lösns: Das Grüne ist auch gut.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Da wird sich doch hoffentlich noch ein Chinese finden, der das Teil bis zur Eurobike zurecht schmiedet.



Tsstss... Knifemakers Guild Member oder Japaner wenn schon... Wieviel Feilen dafür wohl gebraucht werden...


----------



## giulio46moto (11. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-11


----------



## renderscout (11. Juli 2007)

offtopic:

ich hab nochmal gestöbert....
http://www.lighttape.com/default.asp


----------



## bonsaimike (11. Juli 2007)




----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2007)

zu geil das kleine detail am ausfallende


----------



## bonsaimike (12. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (12. Juli 2007)

Schlicht aber schön !!


----------



## derTukan (12. Juli 2007)

@bonsaimike: 

ja, das is witzig mit dem Menschwertungs-Icon da am Tail , hast du das erfunden ?


----------



## bonsaimike (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ja es ist meine Idee - schließlich ist der Wheelie (Wheelie-king = Mr. Root) ist die höchste Stufe der Evolution   

MFG BonsaiMike


----------



## Pace39 (12. Juli 2007)

Machte mir jetzt auch mal die Mühe den Rahmen anzulegen, ist das letzte Bild zu diesem Musterthema bevor ich euch anfange zu langweilen


----------



## UterUzer (12. Juli 2007)

sacht ma mit welchem programm macht ihr des eigentlich?????


----------



## renderscout (12. Juli 2007)

So, der Postbote war heute da...sorry wegen der Qualität!









is nur mal schnell rangepappt. Is aber allemal mehr machbar!


----------



## Pace39 (12. Juli 2007)

UterUzer schrieb:


> sacht ma mit welchem programm macht ihr des eigentlich?????



Photoshop


----------



## Farodin (12. Juli 2007)

@ renderscout : lustiges Spielzeug aber wäre es nicht einfacher Uv -aktiven Lack /Farbe zu verwenden und einfach ein paar UV-Lämpchen dort aufzustellen ???


----------



## renderscout (12. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> @ renderscout : lustiges Spielzeug aber wäre es nicht einfacher Uv -aktiven Lack /Farbe zu verwenden und einfach ein paar UV-Lämpchen dort aufzustellen ???



ja klar...das war auch nur nen Versuch! Ich hab das für meine kleine Cousine bestellt, sozusagen als Nachtlicht. Sie ist jetz knapp 3 Jahre alt und hat, wie fast alle Kinder, Angst im Dunkeln. Außerdem war das Zeug runtergesetzt auf 4,- EUR das Stück! (1,5m lang)

Wie derTukan schon sagte, mit Flouroz....ach sch**ße - "Leuchtlack" geht das garantiert besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Juli 2007)

einfach ordentlich radiumfarbe drauf


----------



## renderscout (12. Juli 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> einfach ordentlich radiumfarbe drauf



yeah, früher gabs mal "Hitzerot",...die einzige Farbe die noch heute bei allen Graffitti´s an den Hauswänden hält! War glaub ich Phosphor drinn


----------



## Farodin (12. Juli 2007)

oder Rubin kleinmalen ^^ ist wohl  ein wenig kostspieliger...ich hab  hier so ein stückchen unter der Lampe ...das macht was her!
Flourit hab ich auch...ist dann schön grün...^^


----------



## DaMudda (13. Juli 2007)

DIESER THREAD IST ABSOLUT GÖTTLICH!!
Wer designt eigentlich bisher den ganzen Schrott bei Canyon - die sollen sich hier echt mal inspirieren lassen - so viele geniale Ideen!!

Hut ab vor den Machern!!


----------



## UterUzer (13. Juli 2007)

wohin sollen wir die bearbeiteten Fotos denn eigentlich schicken?????


----------



## Farodin (13. Juli 2007)

In  diesen Thread natülich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsaimike (13. Juli 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juli 2007)

Das sieht doof aus, so langgezogen.


----------



## cream23 (14. Juli 2007)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Wettbewerb!


----------



## cream23 (14. Juli 2007)

.. und hier die andere Seite


----------



## derTukan (14. Juli 2007)

nich schlecht, das erste Fahrrad mit rendundantem Antrieb


----------



## cream23 (14. Juli 2007)

Es geht hier um den Rahmen  

Die b's von Bobby bilden die o's von Root, das o von Bobby das t von Root.
Ist nicht so leicht zu erkennen in der Ansicht..


----------



## renderscout (14. Juli 2007)

@cream23

wäre schön, wenn du die Bilder kleiner posten würdest....am besten mit ner 1024er breite!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (14. Juli 2007)

@Cream123

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Design. Weiter so...


----------



## derTukan (14. Juli 2007)

hey render , ich denk du hast son schicken neuen riesen monitor, musste mal die Aufloesung hoeher stellen


----------



## giulio46moto (14. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (14. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> hey render , ich denk du hast son schicken neuen riesen monitor, musste mal die Aufloesung hoeher stellen



ja genau...  Hab nur an dem Notebook meiner Freundin gesessen. Das macht immerhin 1280x800. Also, nix für ungut


----------



## derTukan (14. Juli 2007)

@giulio46moto:

interessantes design, aber Ausfuehrung ne glatte 5


----------



## renderscout (14. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> @giulio46moto:
> 
> interessantes design, aber Ausfuehrung ne glatte 5



wieso, die schwarzen und grünen Striche da ringsrum gehören vielleicht dazu....


----------



## giulio46moto (14. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> @giulio46moto:
> 
> interessantes design, aber Ausfuehrung ne glatte 5



hello! english please. thank


----------



## derTukan (14. Juli 2007)

interesting design , but the accomplishment is a straight E (Grade)

sorry )


----------



## ppiaz (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr kreativen. Wie wärs mit etwas modischem. Versucht mal eine Rahmen mit dem berühmten Burberry Muster oder auch "Nova Check" genannt.

Gruss paolo


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Juli 2007)

Lieber ein Schottenrock.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (15. Juli 2007)

Nehme mal schwer an, dass sich Burberry sein kleines Muster hat schützen lassen, deswegen ist es für Canyon wohl eher fehl am Platz... Wäre ansonsten wohl ein teurer Spass...


----------



## giulio46moto (15. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lostname (15. Juli 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/212078/ppuser/39674 

einzige unterschrift die ich von bobby root gefunden habe auf die schnelle, sollte aber als freisteller geeignet sein 

g

//ich hoffe mr nox hat nichts gegen den link einzuwenden


----------



## cream23 (15. Juli 2007)

mal wieder was aus der kategorie "schlicht"


----------



## Pace39 (15. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## ppiaz (15. Juli 2007)

Es ging mir lediglich um eine unkonventionelle Idee. Nämlich ein bekanntes  Stoffmuster auf ein Bike Rahmen abzubilden! Die Umsetzung, ob Burberry damit einverstanden ist oder ein ähnlichen nicht geschützten Stoff anzuwenden ist, ist Canyons sache.

Ich habe da noch weitere Ideen, z.B. Ein Holzparkett-Muster oder Keramikmosaik..oder farbige Kondome...
winzige Passfotos von der Canyoncommunity... (jeder sendet sein Passfoto)

Ja ich weis ich hab ein Sprung in der Schüssel....aber so entstehen Motive... Ich will damit sagen kommt weg vom konventionellen verzierungen....denkt Quer. Das Bild mit den Schweisstellen geht aus meiner Sicht in die richtige Richtung...




ppiaz schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr kreativen. Wie wärs mit etwas modischem. Versucht mal eine Rahmen mit dem berühmten Burberry Muster oder auch "Nova Check" genannt.
> 
> Gruss paolo


----------



## derTukan (15. Juli 2007)

@ppiaz

Hi, warum machste nich selber ? So kompliziert is das ja nich.


----------



## renderscout (16. Juli 2007)

Ich denke, interessanter wäre es z.B. das ganze Bike mit dem Stoff "zuverkleiden/beziehen". Aber dennoch sollte man versuchen etwas beim machbaren zubleiben. Der Vorschlag von Tukan mit den Schweißnähten wäre denke ich schon schwierig genug, genau wie das Tron Bike und einige andere gepostete hier.

Ansonsten, dass mit den Fotos hat RedBull Racing inna F1 gerade als Charity Veranstaltung gemacht, indem jeder ein Fotoplatz auf dem Wagen kaufen konnte und die haben das "Apple" mäßig dann aufs Auto geknallt. Für mich sowieso die Frage, ob Canyon lackiert oder nur mit komplett Decals verziehrt?! Aber wie Tukan schon sagte, SELBERMACHEN...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
for giulio46moto

I think it would be more interessting to disguise the whole bike with this materials like wood or something else. But nevertheless we should try to stay with the feasible. The suggestion of Tukan with the welding seams would be already difficulty enough, exactly like the Tron Bike and some other posted bike here. 

Otherwise the idea with the photos had been done by the RedBull F1 Racing Team as an Charity event. Interested people could buy a photo place on the car and they have stuck them on the car.

But more imported is the question wether Canyon painted the suggestions or 	
or pastes the whole bike with Decals?! 

But like Tukan already said DO IT YOURSELF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giulio46moto (16. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-16


----------



## Pace39 (16. Juli 2007)




----------



## Evil77 (17. Juli 2007)

kill bill design  





money-bike


----------



## Damistam (17. Juli 2007)

Evil77 schrieb:


> kill bill design
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ideen sind zwar gut, allerdings solltest du dir noch einmal die Regeln von diesem Wettbewerb durchlesen.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juli 2007)

Also..bei diesen wirklichen geilen Designs die ihr hier postet ,wird es in Koblenz nicht leichtfallen einen Favoriten zu finden

Ich finde hier sind schon 3-4 Weltklasse Designs gepostet worden


----------



## giulio46moto (17. Juli 2007)

By giuliomtb at 2007-07-17


----------



## Gefahradler (18. Juli 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn, eine Ameise beim biken, Klasse!!! 

Pace39: auch sehr gelungen, genau meine Farbvorstellung getroffen, würd ich mir so kaufen!


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Juli 2007)

die silhouette daneben sieht ja aus wie ein zergling


----------



## nm_sushi (18. Juli 2007)

moin moin ...
so hier mal mein erster entwurf.


----------



## M!tch (18. Juli 2007)

sehr geil.

und gruß aus dresden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cream23 (19. Juli 2007)

Mein Torquodil  Vorsicht bissig!


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juli 2007)

Am "Bobby" haste aber deine volle kreativität rausgelassen


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juli 2007)

sieht doch aber cool aus mit dem Bobby Schriftzug

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Damistam (20. Juli 2007)

​


----------



## renderscout (20. Juli 2007)

@Damistam,

komprimiert die Bilder mal bitte nicht so doll, da gehen sämtliche Details verloren!


----------



## Damistam (20. Juli 2007)

mach ich


----------



## renderscout (20. Juli 2007)

sorry, ich habs mitm roten Hinterbau... 

sorry but i love this red tail...


----------



## krisschneider (20. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute, teilweise ganz handfeste Designs am Start, vorallem Renderscout hats drauf.

Jetzt mal ne konkrete Frage, vorallem an die Canyon Leute: wie wollt Ihr das Design auf den Rahmen bekommen? Laser? Airbrush? Irgendwelche Folien die sich einbrennen? Die Frage stelle ich deshalb, weil Canyon ja 30 Tage Zeit hat, das Design auf den Rahmen zu bekommen, und wenn man eventuell ein Design hat was zu verschnörkelt/millimetergenau gearbeitet ist, könnte man ernste Terminprobleme bekommen - was dann wohl automatisch wegfällt.
Ausser Ihr wollt nur nen DinA3 Entwurf an den Stand stellen. 

Wär cool, wenn jemand von Canyon schnell antworten könnte, dann kann man eventuell noch sein Design anpassen. Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Viele Grüße
Kris Schneider


----------



## Gefahradler (20. Juli 2007)

Heisse Schei**e! Renderscout, du übertriffst dich jedesmal aufs neue! Einmaliges Design, und der feine Schriftzug erst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (20. Juli 2007)

krisschneider schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne konkrete Frage, vorallem an die Canyon Leute: wie wollt Ihr das Design auf den Rahmen bekommen? Laser? Airbrush? Irgendwelche Folien die sich einbrennen? Die Frage stelle ich deshalb, weil Canyon ja 30 Tage Zeit hat, das Design auf den Rahmen zu bekommen, und wenn man eventuell ein Design hat was zu verschnörkelt/millimetergenau gearbeitet ist, könnte man ernste Terminprobleme bekommen - was dann wohl automatisch wegfällt.
> Ausser Ihr wollt nur nen DinA3 Entwurf an den Stand stellen.



Meiner Meinung nach die falsche Frage, viel zu limitierend was die Ideenfindung angeht, entspricht nicht unbedingt der Arbeitsweise im entwurflichen Bereich. Zunächst ist die Idee entscheidend, danach kann immer noch geprüft werden in wie weit diese umsetzbar ist und ob bei einer Reduzierung durch prakmatische Zwängungen noch ablesbar.

Daher würde ich es hier einfach so weiter laufen lassen, ohne Angabe der Zwängungen. Und ob dadurch Entwürfe wegfallen finde ich sekundär, siehe oben, die Idee zählt nicht der angepasste Gewinn  

Zudem sind es keine 30Tage, sondern 720 Stunden, da geht Einiges


----------



## krisschneider (20. Juli 2007)

@ Pace39 Limitierung ist gut, da ja man keinen unnötigen Ballast mit sich rumschleppen will und gerade bei der Ideenfindung sehr hilfreich, weil man konkret weiss, was geht und was nicht. Einfaches Beispiel: Du hast 1500,- für ein Bike. Dann weisst du: es geht kein Carbon und kein Titan.

Grüße Kris


----------



## Pace39 (20. Juli 2007)

krisschneider schrieb:


> @ Pace39 Limitierung ist gut...



Nein, ist es nicht, da der Thread dadurch nur halb so unterhaltsam wäre und es wohl selten eine Plattform gibt auf der auch unkonventionelle Entwürfe zu einem konkreten Thema wie hier veröffentlicht werden können. Ich sehe dies nicht als Ballast sondern als Bereicherung, ohne Querdenke gäbe es die meisten guten Dinge nicht. Die Bandbreite sollte hier mittlerweile groß genug sein um einen umsetztungsfähigen Entwurf zu finden der gefällt!

P.S. Zu deinem Radbeispiel: Ich kann zum Händler mit 1500 Euro gehen und ein Titan oder Carbonbike sehen und zur Einsicht kommen doch noch weiter zu sparen um es mir leisten zu können.


----------



## Backfisch (20. Juli 2007)

cream23 schrieb:


> Mein Torquodil  Vorsicht bissig!
> 
> ...
> 
> http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/508/torkodilsmallvr5.jpg



Erinnert mich an die Geschichte von dem Jungen, der sich beim Wettschwimmen immer vorstellte dass Krokodile hinter ihm herschwimmen.

 

Und der Bobby-Schriftzug ist auch cool. Mach doch noch Farbvarianten von dem Design.


----------



## ashtray (20. Juli 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Heisse Schei**e! Renderscout, du übertriffst dich jedesmal aufs neue! Einmaliges Design, und der feine Schriftzug erst!



Ja renderscout!!! Ich will ein Kind von dir!! Willst du mich heiraten???  

Nee im Ernst, die Rahmen schauen echt gut aus .


----------



## Farodin (20. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich so gut wäre wie ihr dann würde ich mein Bike mit Stacheldraht und 10 -20 Schlossern in allen Variationen versehen (am besten solche die so schlecht sind ,dass sie als Geschenkbändchen bezeichnet werden) in den alltäglichen Farben natürlich ein paar rot ,dann grün ,blau und das bike selber ganz schlicht!!!

Oder ein Bike komplett mit Stacheldraht und Militärdraht versehen und drauf schreiben "Mein Bike -bleibt mein Bike!!!" ....

Vielleicht kann das ja jemand umsetzten...wir teilen uns dann den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (20. Juli 2007)

ich bekomm das leider nicht ganz so gut hin, aber das gelb/goldene soll Blattgoldverziehrung darstellen...mal was anderes für nen Fahrrad! 

P.S. Sorry für die dunklen Farben, aber schwarz auf schwarz is nen bissl tricky...ich hoffe aber man sieht was gemeint ist?!


the yellow golden is to represent gold foil. I´m sorry but I can´t do it much better looking like this...and sorry for the bad contrast. (black in black)


----------



## derTukan (20. Juli 2007)

sieht geil aus, wie Craquelierlack


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2007)

Wenn Staabi nicht einen eurer Vorswchläge nächstes Jahr als Sonderserie auflegt gehört er aus der Bike Community ausgeschlossen!
Wo hat man so viel Kreativität und Super Design so konzentriert je gesehen??
Jungs ihr seid saugut!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Mr. Speed (21. Juli 2007)

Da bleibt einem Die Spucke weg!

Bit welchen Programm macht ihr das eigentlich?


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

Hehe...^^ Mr.Speed...hast du schon die tollen Designs ein paar Seiten vorher gesehen??? 

Da findest du nämlich auch die Antwort auf deine Frage  

(Diese lautet: Fotoshop)


----------



## bonsaimike (21. Juli 2007)

es muss nicht immer ph sein - kann euch nur den gimp empfehlen  






ich als hardtailfreak könnte mir sowas gut vorstellen


----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2007)

das sieht fürchterlich aus


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

Da ist aber irgendwie eine Strebe am Hinterbau zu viel oder??


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

Ich verbessere mich sogar 2...noch eine kleine..!!!


----------



## bonsaimike (21. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Da ist aber irgendwie eine Strebe am Hinterbau zu viel oder??



ja, ja, sonst bricht des ja zamm  

ps. was tuts denn alle im forum - bei dem super schönen wetter? meine ausrede - ich hab bereitschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (21. Juli 2007)

heilige Scheiße. der letzte enwurf von render.


----------



## derTukan (21. Juli 2007)

Gimp, haha, und am Besten noch auf ner Linux-Maschine, hehe, ne lasss mal


----------



## renderscout (21. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Gimp, haha, und am Besten noch auf ner Linux-Maschine, hehe, ne lasss mal



hey, nix gegen Gimp...aber hier ist das echt nen bissl fehl am platz glaub ich! (Maskieren,usw.) P.S. Jibbet jetzt auch für PC soweit ich weiß 

EDIT: Wie funktioniert der Craquelierlack?!


----------



## derTukan (21. Juli 2007)

ja, ich weiss das es das fuer windows gibt , is auch nich schlecht gemacht , aber nur weils umsonst is, und versucht Photoshop zu kopieren isses kommmts noch lange nich ran, das is alle irgendwie so beta artig und unfertig, und die Bedienung is auch nich so toll, obwohls da ja ein mod fuer PS konforme Bedienung gibt


----------



## franzf (21. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Gimp, haha, und am Besten noch auf ner Linux-Maschine, hehe, ne lasss mal


GRRRR, wie ich solche Aussagen hasse! Und dann noch in diesem arroganten Ton...
Seit ich weiß nicht mehr wie vielen Jahren (>5 mindestens) hab ich hier NUR linux installiert (genauer: Gentoo). Jedesmal wenn ich ne Windose bearbeiten muss kommt mir das Grauen...
Mach dich nur lustig über den unbezahlten, hobbymäßigen Zeitaufwand, den viele dafür verwenden, dass Leute die nicht gerade professionell Bilder bearbeiten müssen (die Beschränkung auf max 8Bit Farbe und kein CMYK ist für diese Gruppe einfach limitierend), ist das Programm TOP zu verwenden. Ich komm mit der Bedienung zurecht, sogar sehr gut, liegt wohl daran dass ich nix anderes kenne (bzw. verwende).
Solche Aussagen wie die deinige führen dazu, dass jeder Anfänger, der nix von Ebenen, Maskieren, Nachbelichten und Co versteht überhaupt gar keinen Blick auf Gimp wirft, weil es von den ganzen Photoshop-Pros (~Crackern ) gehyped wird, und greifen dann zu einer "kostenlosen" Version von Photoshop. Diejenigen die es beruflich brauchen dürfen dafür dann umso tiefer in die Taschen greifen...

Aber mal so als Info nebenbei, dass Kostenlos (besser: Open Source) nicht schlechtere Software ist:
http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/2007/07/14#kubelka_monk
Ich habs vorgestern zufällig gefunden, hab extra für dich nochmal 15 Minuten Suchen investiert 

Aber genug geflamed... (sry)
Ihr habt es alle ziemlich drauf. Renderscouts letztes ist schon... W O W 
Wenn es das nicht wird 
Das gegimpte hat vllt nicht die Brillanz und optische Perfektion wie die von Renderscout &co, aber es ist ja hier keine photorealistische Umsetzung gefragt, sondern mehr eine geniale Idee, und dafür sollte Gimp schon ausreichen...

Grüße
Franz


----------



## renderscout (21. Juli 2007)

Das war vielleicht ungewollt alles ein wenig harsch ausgedrückt...dadurch das ich auf Arbeit auch einige Linux Cracks sitzen habe, habe ich mich auch einführen lassen in Gimp und finde das soweit auch ausreichend und gut umgesetzt. Letztlich hat jedes Programm Vor-und Nachteile...ein großer bei Photoshop ist halt der Preis, aber was solls. Bei Ebay bekommst du die 7er Version zu nem Toppreis und für daheim und auch auf Arbeit reicht das allemale. Dadurch das ich zudem auf mehreren Hochzeiten tanze(Mac & PC) ist mir das eigentlich auch schnuppe mit was ich arbeite! Vorteil ist bei den Adobe Sachen halt das es auf jedem System gleich ist und man sich nicht neu einarbeiten braucht. Vorallendingen muß man seinen Kernel nicht so oft neu kompilieren.... 

Also, laßt uns nen Schwam drüber legen und gut ist...schließlich können ja auch zeichnungen abgegeben werden und solange man eine Richtung erkennt, ist eh alles erlaubt


----------



## derTukan (21. Juli 2007)

oooohhh , da fuehlt sich einer aber angepi.sst , hehe

sorry


----------



## derTukan (22. Juli 2007)

ma back to topic, sieht das wie Blattgold ?


----------



## renderscout (22. Juli 2007)

@derTukan,

ja schon, nur war die Struktur beabsichtigt. So wie geknittert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cream23 (22. Juli 2007)




----------



## renderscout (23. Juli 2007)

so, Gute Nacht zusammen...


----------



## Farodin (23. Juli 2007)

Hehe Render du Cheater...mit der Matze müssen die den Vorschlag einfach nehmen....das war aber nicht ganz fair  

Cooles Design!!! (Wie fast immer ...)


----------



## renderscout (23. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Hehe Render du Cheater...mit der Matze müssen die den Vorschlag einfach nehmen....das war aber nicht ganz fair
> 
> Cooles Design!!! (Wie fast immer ...)



Dank dir, jedoch sprichst du in Rätseln für mich....


----------



## cream23 (23. Juli 2007)

So, nochmal 2 Designs..
Wenn man schon nicht Biken kann bei diesem sch*** Regen!


----------



## Farodin (24. Juli 2007)

@Renderscout
Ich meinte  die Mazzochi 888 (sofern es eine ist --oder habe ich mich vertan ?!?!) die du in deinen Entwurf eingefügt hast- die sieht einfach in dem Bike so gut aus ,dass das Design völlig hintergründig wird...
(Es würde aber auch ohne Doppelbrücke überzeugen---nur damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen...)

Gute Nacht!!

PSas lila bike von cream ist sehr gelungen!(Oder ist es violett??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juli 2007)

renderscout:
Mach nächstes mal ne FOX 40 rein. Bobby steht auf die. 
Ansonsten coole Idee und wie immer super Umsetzung!


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (24. Juli 2007)

@ Farodin ....hmm  da sieht man wieder mal was für "verblüffend echte" Sachen man mit Photoshop anstellen kann.

Nee mal ganz im Ernst sieht man doch das das ne auf Doppelbrücke nachbearbeitete Totem iss (also quasi das Äquivalent zur Fox 40 ^^/wäre mal ne Anregung für Rock Shox wenn dann aber bitte nur Coil  )  aber 1A umgesetzt.

na dann macht mal schön so weiter Jungs ..iss echt nich schlecht bis jetzt


----------



## renderscout (24. Juli 2007)

@Ammu, Farodin, Evil

zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass das eigentlich die Fox 40 sein sollte, nur halt in Schwarz...In dem original Ton hätte se einfach nicht gepasst und so sah es gut aus. Natürlich basiert das ding im Bild auf dem originalen Foto mit der  Totem! Das aber nur, weil es kaum brauchbare Fotos von der Fox im Netz gibt(die von der Ansicht her stimmen) und ich den Neigungswinkel ja nicht erraten kann. Letztlich ist es hoffentlich dennoch verständlich was gemeint is....oder?!


----------



## Pace39 (24. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## renderscout (24. Juli 2007)

@Pace39

also das kleine Schwarze ist schön geworden. Schlicht & Schön


----------



## mims (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## renderscout (24. Juli 2007)

schönen roten streifen haste da an den Felgen...


----------



## fox hunter (24. Juli 2007)

nm_sushi schrieb:


> moin moin ...
> so hier mal mein erster entwurf.





renderscout schrieb:


> sorry, ich habs mitm roten Hinterbau...
> 
> sorry but i love this red tail...





mims schrieb:


>



also die drei sind meine favoriten. angefangen mit den flammen von render über das rote von mims hin zu dem orangenen von sushi. respekt leute


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (25. Juli 2007)

@ renderscout 

hier wäre doch ein brauchbares Fox 40 Bild 

www.bansheebikes.com/pages/ultimate.htm


----------



## renderscout (25. Juli 2007)

Evil-Young-Boy schrieb:


> @ renderscout
> 
> hier wäre doch ein brauchbares Fox 40 Bild
> 
> www.bansheebikes.com/pages/ultimate.htm



Dank dir. Doch stell dir das jetzt mal in Schwarz vor,...dann schauts ja genauso aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen...
Inspiriert durch den Vorschlag von bonsaimike, (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285188&page=16) habe ich beschlossen ein Freeride Logo für unsere kleine Klicke zu entwickeln (siehe Bild). Ich find das Bild sollte in der Freeride Scene ein festen Platz bekommen, vielleicht nicht in der Ausführung (die für uns als Motivation und Messlatte dienen sollte) aber in einer Anderen Variante. Das Bild wurde von mir etwas verändern und ist zur Zeit noch in der Bearbeitung, wird danach mein CANYON, Autoscheibe und Shirt schmucken und den Pfeil kann ich dann nach Situation oder Gefühl positionieren.
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Falls das hier nicht hingehört, könnt ihr es gerne verschiben...

MfG

Damian


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Juli 2007)

Ich bin immernoch angetan vom Airborne und vom Canyon-Style-Torque. Leider keines von beiden von meinem geheimen Brandenburgischen Favoriten 

@Holzmichel: Klauer!


----------



## renderscout (25. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch angetan vom Airborne und vom Canyon-Style-Torque. Leider keines von beiden von meinem geheimen Brandenburgischen Favoriten
> 
> @Holzmichel: Klauer!


----------



## Iceman79 (25. Juli 2007)

Klauer 
ich habe bonsaimike gefragt ob er mir sein Logo zu verfügung stellt...
..den Biker am Ende habe ich gestern mit "Pain 4,5 Std. gezeichnet!!!
An der Feinarbeit bin ich immer noch bei...
Und außerdem, habe ich es doch zugegeben, dass ich davon inspiriet wurde.

MfG


----------



## bonsaimike (25. Juli 2007)

he Iceman79!

richtig gut geworden!  

gefällt mir sehr gut!  

Weiter so!  

MFG aus Tirol, BonsaiMike


----------



## Iceman79 (25. Juli 2007)

Hi...
Jo - danke 
Wie gedagt das ist noch ein Entwurf für Vorschläge (wie Schriftzug, Text...) bin ich noch offen aber ich finde es gehört dazu!
Besser so als anders   (siehe Bild)

MfG


----------



## cream23 (25. Juli 2007)

Noch eine letzte Version bevors in den Bike Urlaub geht! 











und noch die andere Seite des Rahmens:






Der Contest hat auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Juli 2007)

sehr schön!


----------



## Mr. Speed (26. Juli 2007)

Sry wegen der Bildqualität  ging nich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (26. Juli 2007)

und noch eins:


----------



## franzf (26. Juli 2007)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Sry wegen der Bildqualität  ging nich besser


Du weißt schon dass du dir hier im Forum ein Fotoalbum alnegen kannst (natürlich kostenlos ), in dem du Bilder mit deutlichhöherer Auflösung und Qualität abspeichern kannst? Denn so ist es echt sch**** (sry)


----------



## Mr. Speed (26. Juli 2007)

Dass ich ein Fotoalbum habe weiß ich scho aber das mit der höheren auflößung nich THX


----------



## Uteruzer2 (27. Juli 2007)

Hi, hier sind mal ein paar meiner Bikes, würd mich freuen wenn ihr sagt, wie sie euch gefallen.Thx!


----------



## Uteruzer2 (27. Juli 2007)

Hier sind noch welche, muss jetz alle vor dem Urlaub loswerden.^^






Passend zum neuen Simpsons-Film
















Soll Holz sein.^^


----------



## renderscout (27. Juli 2007)

@Uteruzer2

mmhh, einige kommen mir doch sehr bekannt vor....(siehe einige Seiten vorher!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (27. Juli 2007)

So jetzt hab ichs mit besserer qualität habs aber nicht geschafft direkt im Threat einzufügen  
CANYON
canyon
canyon[/URL]


----------



## Christian_74 (27. Juli 2007)

Der von den Simpsons ist lustig. Ein Bike mit Humor. Das ist mal was neues.


----------



## pjO* (28. Juli 2007)

Ich versuche es dann auch mal.
Meine Projekt heißt Grasshopper

Gruß

pjO*






Falls man nicht gewinnt, bekommt man wenigstens einen Rabatt beim nächsten Fahrradkauf?


----------



## fox hunter (28. Juli 2007)

der grashüpfer gefällt mir sehr gut. sieht klasse aus.


----------



## pjO* (28. Juli 2007)

Besten Dank


----------



## Augus1328 (28. Juli 2007)

Habt Ihr schon die neue Freeride gelesen? Da ist der FRX Wettbewerb ausgeschrieben u. ratet mal welcher Beispielrahmen da aufgeführt wird. Das Airborne  Ob das schon die ersten Anzeichen auf den Sieger sind.

Von wem war das Airborne nochmal?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Lurnas (28. Juli 2007)

Hab grad erst vom Wettbewerb gelesen und hab meine GIMP Kentnisse mal wieder abgestaubt


----------



## fox hunter (28. Juli 2007)

das airbone war von igorion. das sieht auch richtig dick aus. bin mal gespannt war das rennen macht.
ich werde mir auch jeden fall mein torque nächsten winter in einem dieser designs lackieren lassen.

macht doch mal einer en entwurf in so nem schönen eloxierten lila. so wie das neue rocky mountain flow. das ist ne porno farbe. thx


----------



## Farodin (28. Juli 2007)

Wird der Name "Grashopper" nicht schon von Alpha-Centauri Markenrechtlich geschützt ?? 

---> dieses spektakuläre actiongeladene Video trug doch meines wissens nach den Namen...


----------



## renderscout (28. Juli 2007)

soll gehämmertes Kupfer darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (28. Juli 2007)

mach doch mal en lila bike. bitte. so purple rain oder so.

im detail sieht das kupfer nice aus.


----------



## derTukan (28. Juli 2007)

so Endspurt , muss ich auch noch mal par Sachen probieren

mit dem Kupfer sieht sehr geil , aber wirkt bissel schwer


----------



## disco (28. Juli 2007)

mein vorschlag:
spritzer!


----------



## disco (28. Juli 2007)

mein vorschlag:
spritzer!

und hier ist er:





[/IMG]


----------



## derTukan (28. Juli 2007)

ja, schoene Spritzer !


----------



## renderscout (28. Juli 2007)

also die Flammen sind echt fesch geworden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

Wusste nicht wo ichs sonst mal erwähnen könnte, schaut mal was Canyon bei den Farboptionen beim xc4 anbietet 

Ansonsten: teilweiße echte topdesigns hier dabei  vor allem renderscout fällt sehr postiv auf


----------



## renderscout (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wusste nicht wo ichs sonst mal erwähnen könnte, schaut mal was Canyon bei den Farboptionen beim xc4 anbietet
> 
> Ansonsten: teilweiße echte topdesigns hier dabei  vor allem renderscout fällt sehr postiv auf



Danke, aber was genau meinst du eigentlich mit den Farboptionen beim xc4?! Sind doch nur weiß und schwarz...?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

bei mir steht in der Mitte noch "Style your own"
klickt man da drauf kommt diese Seite --> klick <--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (29. Juli 2007)

ja, dass kannte ich schon, ist doch aber nur für die rennräder oder?! Hatten uns schon mal unterhalten, was das für die Reklamation bedeuted wennste nen rahmen mit deinem namen drauf hast...!


----------



## derTukan (29. Juli 2007)

so sah mein Ford frueher aus, natuerlich ohne das CANYON


----------



## ini73 (29. Juli 2007)

Hoffe, es gefällt....


----------



## derTukan (29. Juli 2007)

naja das rot-schwarze mit dem verwischten canyon sieht gar nich schlecht , erinnert mich irgendwie an sone MAX PAYNE Alptraum-Sequenz


----------



## JeTho (29. Juli 2007)

Das roteschwarze von Ini73 ist mein Favorit. Klasse statt Masse


----------



## renderscout (29. Juli 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Das roteschwarze von Ini73 ist mein Favorit. Klasse statt Masse



Ja genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (29. Juli 2007)

mal was blaues ...


----------



## Frankfurter (30. Juli 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Das roteschwarze von Ini73 ist mein Favorit. Klasse statt Masse



Gut das du dich dafür angemedlet hast   

Aber mal im Ernst, es ist nicht schlecht aber da sind so viele geniale Vorschläge dabei, dass ich mich nicht mehr entscheiden könnte.
Macht mal bitte mehr von dem verspielten Design a la Rocky Mountain. Also so Kleinigkeiten wie die Evolution vom Affen zum Biker, oder sonstige kleine Grafike die den Rahmen verschönern.
Ich weiß das man jetzt sowas sage könnte wie, "machs doch selber" aber bei den Vorschlägen kann ich nicht ansatzweise mithalten


----------



## renderscout (30. Juli 2007)

@Tukan

feines Mapping aufm Rahmen! Schöne Farbe


----------



## pjO* (30. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Wird der Name "Grashopper" nicht schon von Alpha-Centauri Markenrechtlich geschützt ??
> 
> ---> dieses spektakuläre actiongeladene Video trug doch meines wissens nach den Namen...



Da Grashopper ein Wort aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ist, kann dieser nicht geschütz werden.

Sonst würde ich mir das Wort "Haus" schützen lassen und wäre ein reicher Mann


----------



## M!tch (30. Juli 2007)

natürlich kann das wort im zusammenhang mit bikes geschützt werden.
ich bin nicht der oberjurist, aber dafür gibt es genug beispiele.


----------



## pjO* (30. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> natürlich kann das wort im zusammenhang mit bikes geschützt werden.
> ich bin nicht der oberjurist, aber dafür gibt es genug beispiele.



Da hast du recht. Aber nicht das alleinige Wort Grasshopper, sondern mit einem Zusatz wie z.B. "Alpha-Centauri-Grasshopper"


----------



## cream23 (30. Juli 2007)

das blaue gefällt mir gut, tukan.
sieht aus wie das bike eines königs


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Juli 2007)

bobby is ja auch der wheelie king


----------



## renderscout (30. Juli 2007)




----------



## derTukan (30. Juli 2007)

Holy Shit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (30. Juli 2007)

ja, da is mir das Wasser gelaufen...


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Juli 2007)

hier jagt ja ein geiler entwurf den nächsten. allerdings würde man die katze da unten nicht sehen wenns aufgebaut is.


----------



## renderscout (30. Juli 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> hier jagt ja ein geiler entwurf den nächsten. allerdings würde man die katze da unten nicht sehen wenns aufgebaut is.



schaus dir mal nachma an...


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Juli 2007)

mit kettenstrebenschutz meinte ich natürlich. oder braucht man sowas nicht mehr wenn man ne kettenführung hat?


----------



## renderscout (30. Juli 2007)

@Blackwater Park

sollte dennoch passen oder?!


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Juli 2007)

Durchs Nachtsichtgerät:


----------



## aemkei77 (30. Juli 2007)

Auf der Alm da gbts ka Sünd:


----------



## derTukan (30. Juli 2007)

Kuh hab ich extra ausgelassen, hab mich schon gewundert wann das kommt.

Man beachte das Horn !


----------



## THBiker (31. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute

klasse Designs  
hier noch zwei Vorschläge: (ich kann sowas nicht  )
Macht doch mal ein 
Super-Root Design (Superman...)
oder ein
Bobby-Car Design  

schaut bestimmt auch witzig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krisschneider (31. Juli 2007)

wow, cheetah oder tiger, das ist hier die Frage... 

Hey Bobby, hope you enjoy my draft for your new bike. I watched some of your videos and I thought a tiger-tribal design would fit for those who are riding with the death, or at least with some fractures


----------



## fox hunter (31. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> @Blackwater Park
> 
> sollte dennoch passen oder?!




yeah da ist eins in lila. das ist es, genau das ist es. no. 1. evtl würde ich an der schwinge die regenbogen streifen weglassen. aber sonst top top top. 

hättest was dagegen wenn ich mir mein torque so lackieren lassen würde? könntest mir evtl en gut aufgelösten entwurf davon zukommen lassen?


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Juli 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> hättest was dagegen wenn ich mir mein torque so lackieren lassen würde? könntest mir evtl en gut aufgelösten entwurf davon zukommen lassen?



 Wenn du das tust, dann herscht Picpflicht. 
Aber denkst du nicht, dass das etwas schwierig werden würde für den Lackierer?


----------



## M!tch (31. Juli 2007)

dann mal schnell, bevor canyon dich verklagt, dass du ihr unikat kopiert hast. 
aber mal im ernst, erwirbt canyon eigentlich die rechte aller designs hier im thread oder nur das des gewinners?


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

tja, dass ist ne Frage die ich am Anfang schon mal gestellt habe, die aber leider bis heute nicht von CANYON beantwortet wurde!


----------



## Interlock789 (31. Juli 2007)

Schneesturm (mitten im Sommer  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (31. Juli 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> tja, dass ist ne Frage die ich am Anfang schon mal gestellt habe, die aber leider bis heute nicht von CANYON beantwortet wurde!



Einfach nochmals die Regeln lesen:

"Jeder Teilnehmer erklärt sich bereit, dass alle Rechte an den
abgegebenen Designvorschlägen an die Canyon Bicycles GmbH
abgetreten werden."

Rechtlich wäre es wohl komplizierter den Gewinner zum Abtreten seiner Rechte zu zwingen, er könnte den Gewinn auch verweigern, weil ihm z.B. ein Dritter ein besseres Angebot macht. Mit dem Abtreten der Rechte durch jeden Teilnehmer der in diesem Thread veröffentlicht ist das eine klare Sache.


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

is aber dennoch die Frage inwiefern das hier greift, da es sich um ein Öffentliches Forum handelt...?!


----------



## fox hunter (31. Juli 2007)

naja dann mach ich en einfach lila und das muster wird anders. aber ich denke das ich entweder diesen winter oder nächstes jahr das bike lackieren lassen werde.


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Juli 2007)

Sauber.. wir wollen Bilder


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Juli 2007)

Stars and Stripes Variation


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Juli 2007)

Dein letztes war besser..


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (31. Juli 2007)

ey ey ey schau mal einer an was ich da in der neuen Freeride erspäht habe.

Sollten wir da schon einen möglichen Gewinner haben


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

Ich dachte eigentlich ich kenne mich mit PCs ,mail, googeln aus, aber Foren sind für mich was neues. Nachdem ich mich endlich registriert und eingelogt habe, möchte ich........., ich will euch auch zeigen was meine software kann.


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

...wie bekomme ich meine kleinen pics soschön groß wie eure?


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

mtbpucky schrieb:


> ...wie bekomme ich meine kleinen pics soschön groß wie eure?



entweder den ganzen Thread aufmerksam lesen oder aber ein Fotoalbum erstellen(gaaaanz oben im Forum auf der Seite) oder aber vom eigenen Webspace verlinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

Kuh...? da hab ich auch noch einen.


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

üben, üben, üben.   oder doch alles lesen?


----------



## derTukan (31. Juli 2007)

> ..wie bekomme ich meine kleinen pics soschön groß wie eure?



Hi , Ich weiss ja nich was fuer ne *Software* Du nimmst , aber bei den meisten kann man das ganz komfortabel einstelln.


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

ich benutze PICTURE IT. die pics habe ich immer als Anhang (BÜROKLAMMER) max 60KB hochgeladen.
Die großen pics haben ca. 600 KB, wie bekomme ich die hochgeladen?


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

warum liest du nicht einfach was ich dir ein paar zeilen über dieser hier schon einmal erklärt habe?! Ansonsten habe ich es in diesem Thread schon einmal erklärt, jedoch weiter vorne im Verlauf!!! 

1. Lege dir ein Fotoalbum an ( ganz oben auf der Seite...ziemlich klein und in der Mitte!)
2. Mach das Bild fertig auf deinem REchner, mit welchem Programm auch immer
3. Gehe in DEIN neu angelegtes Fotoalbum und klicke auf "Foto hochladen"
4. Nachdem das Bild hoch geladen wurde, hast du die Möglichkeit, entweder den "Thumbnail" Quelltext zu kopieren, oder aber den Quelltext für die "Vollbildansicht". Diesen brauchst du dann nur noch hier einzufügen und Voilá!

5. Hoffentlich muss ich dir das nicht noch mit Bildern erklären...


----------



## paderone (31. Juli 2007)

Habe auch noch ein paar! Dauert nochn bissl


----------



## xstephanx (31. Juli 2007)

jetzt wirds lustig hier....oder traurig


----------



## Master | Torben (31. Juli 2007)

paderone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte gerne auch ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen, weiß nur nicht wie das geht. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Danke, schonmal im vorraus!



Steht alles DIREKT einen Beitrag über deinem 

Was soll man jetzt mit dem Artikel in der Freeride anfangen?! Haben die das Bild so hier raus genommen oder Canyon gefragt oder wer oder wie?!


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Steht alles DIREKT einen Beitrag über deinem
> 
> Was soll man jetzt mit dem Artikel in der Freeride anfangen?! Haben die das Bild so hier raus genommen oder Canyon gefragt oder wer oder wie?!



Das würde ich ja auch gerne einmal wissen... kann mal jemand den Artikel einscannen und mir schicken?! Bei uns jibbet dat noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (31. Juli 2007)

So wie das aussieht ist das nur dieser kurze Einwurf... (weiß net ob die ne News Seite haben?)

Bei Canyon auf der Homepage ist zumindest noch nichts neues zu erfahren. Von wem ist das gezeigte Design? (das es aus diesem Thread is weiß ich)


----------



## derTukan (31. Juli 2007)

Wann is nu eigentlich Einsendeschluss, heute um Mitternacht oder dann morgen ?



> Von wem ist das gezeigte Design?


Das ist vom Igorion.


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Wann is nu eigentlich Einsendeschluss, heute um Mitternacht oder dann morgen ?



Ich denk mal du kannst dich noch die ganze Nacht austoben...!


----------



## derTukan (31. Juli 2007)

mir faellt irgendwie nix mehr ein, viele sachen wollt ich macehn, ham aber andere schon gebracht


----------



## paderone (31. Juli 2007)




----------



## igorion (31. Juli 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was soll man jetzt mit dem Artikel in der Freeride anfangen?! Haben die das Bild so hier raus genommen oder Canyon gefragt oder wer oder wie?!
> 
> ...



am besten gar nicht drüber nachdenken...

ich bin mir zu 99.99% sicher, daß niemand bei irgendwem nachgefragt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paderone (31. Juli 2007)




----------



## paderone (31. Juli 2007)

Hab es leider erst heute erfahren, schade sonst hätte ich noch mehr Zeit gehabt!


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

nächster Versuch!


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.  DANKE! DANKE!! 
"möge der flow mit euch sein"


----------



## keoj (31. Juli 2007)

Hab auch noch was...


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

und nun das Ganze als kompl. Bike. 

Hey renderscout  Ich bin dabei! 









hat nichts mit Schalke zu tun.


----------



## mtbpucky (31. Juli 2007)

keoj schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was...


gehts auch größer


----------



## renderscout (31. Juli 2007)

@mtbpucky

schön, dass du es noch geschafft hast mit dem Fotoalbum...   Jetzt nur noch die komprimierung runterschrauben, dass man nicht so viele "Klötzchen" sieht und dann klappt das! 

Und für dich nochmal xtra, die Kompriemierung legst du in den JPEG (oder was auch immer) Exporteinstellungen fest...


----------



## pjO* (31. Juli 2007)

jetzt hab ich es auch in groß


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Dein letztes war besser..


Stimmt, ich hatte ein lego bike im Kopf, min aber nicht so der crack wie renderscout, deshalb bin nicht mal ich selbst mit der Umsetzung zufrieden 




			
				igorion schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir zu 99.99% sicher, daß niemand bei irgendwem nachgefragt hat.



deine Rechte hast du ja schon übertragen  und sie haben einfach das schönste ausgesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (31. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> am besten gar nicht drüber nachdenken...
> 
> ich bin mir zu 99.99% sicher, daß niemand bei irgendwem nachgefragt hat.



Is halt nur lustig weil das Design gehört ja laut den Teilnahmebestimmungen Canyon.... da sollte die Freeride vielleicht doch nachfragen


----------



## derTukan (31. Juli 2007)

@pjO*

cool !


----------



## pjO* (31. Juli 2007)

Danke Danke,

hier ist mein zweites uns letztes.

Es heißt "overfly"

Die Schrauben, Schnellspanner und Feder sollen gold eloxiert sein und es ist mir bei beiden Rahmen wichtig, dass das originale FRX-Design noch zu erkennen ist.


----------



## phaze1 (31. Juli 2007)

So hier ist noch mein Designvorschlag:


----------



## igorion (31. Juli 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Is halt nur lustig weil das Design gehört ja laut den Teilnahmebestimmungen Canyon.... da sollte die Freeride vielleicht doch nachfragen



ich nehme meine 99.99% zurück! vielleicht hat die freeride ja auch einfach gefragt, ob sie "irgendein" design aus diesem thread abdrucken können und sich dann halt so entschieden. oder wie auch immer. ich persönlich hätte es auf jeden fall vorgezogen, wenn die freeride gleich mehrere designs gedruckt hätte oder überhaupt erst nach ablauf des "wettbewerbs" den finalen entwurf gebracht hätte.


----------



## E=MC² (31. Juli 2007)

pjO* schrieb:


> Danke Danke,
> 
> hier ist mein zweites uns letztes.
> 
> ...



Sau geil!


----------



## hoeckle (31. Juli 2007)

dbley_canyon schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Regeln, die bei erfolgreicher Teilnahme eingehalten werden müssen:
> 
> -	Der Canyon Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr sowie der Streifen auf dem
> Oberrohr bleiben in der Originalgröße bestehen.
> ...





igorion schrieb:


> am besten gar nicht drüber nachdenken...
> 
> ich bin mir zu 99.99% sicher, daß niemand bei irgendwem nachgefragt hat.



@igorion

Naja, so einfach würde ich das denen nicht durchgehen lassen. Denn hier wird ja eines der beiden Rechte verletzt. Das Du deine Rechte am Design qua Teilnahme hier am Wettbewerb abgetreten hast, bedeutet ja nicht das automatisch die Rechte an dem Bild verloren gehen. Würde da nett und höflich mal anfragen wer Ihnen die Freigabe erteilt hat. Und Du möchtets ja gar nicht soweit gehen, daß Anwalt oder per einstweiliger Verfügung das Heft aus dem Handel zu nehmen (jaja Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen I know), So 5-6 Jahre ein kombiniertes Freiabo Bike/Freeride wären ja ein Zeichen des guten Willens...   

Und wenn Du´s nicht machst: Dann machts Dir ja auch nix wenn ich mir nen crack von Deinem Prog besorg oder....


----------



## paderone (31. Juli 2007)

Mein letztes,


----------



## Pace39 (31. Juli 2007)

phaze1 schrieb:


> So hier ist noch mein Designvorschlag:



Mach das Bild mal kleiner, wir haben es bis jetzt alle geschafft unsere Ideen in 1024 Breite darzustellen, dein Lappen nervt beim scrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (31. Juli 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> ich nehme meine 99.99% zurück! vielleicht hat die freeride ja auch einfach gefragt, ob sie "irgendein" design aus diesem thread abdrucken können und sich dann halt so entschieden. oder wie auch immer. ich persönlich hätte es auf jeden fall vorgezogen, wenn die freeride gleich mehrere designs gedruckt hätte oder überhaupt erst nach ablauf des "wettbewerbs" den finalen entwurf gebracht hätte.



Anyway - youre in 
Theoretisch hätte aber Canyon gefragt werden müssen, da diese Designs hier ja alle Canyon gehören. Aber ich denke Canyon wird auch kein Problem damit haben - mit dem Foto kann keiner was anfangen in der Grösse. 
Ich jedenfalls wäre stolz


----------



## volvo_240 (31. Juli 2007)

Puh! Gerade noch vor der Deadline geschaft.


----------



## igorion (31. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Anyway - youre in
> Theoretisch hätte aber Canyon gefragt werden müssen, da diese Designs hier ja alle Canyon gehören. Aber ich denke Canyon wird auch kein Problem damit haben - mit dem Foto kann keiner was anfangen in der Grösse.
> Ich jedenfalls wäre stolz



bin ich auch! ist für mich sowas wie der vorgezogenene "trostpreis" (im positiven sinne). trotzdem sollten wir abwarten, wie dann schlussendlich bei canyon entschieden wird...

wenn ich hier so durch die seiten blättere steht mir immer noch der mund offen ob der vielzahl an tollen designs. da gibt es etliche kandidaten. 




hoeckle schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach würde ich das denen nicht durchgehen lassen. Denn hier wird ja eines der beiden Rechte verletzt. Das Du deine Rechte am Design qua Teilnahme hier am Wettbewerb abgetreten hast, bedeutet ja nicht das automatisch die Rechte an dem Bild verloren gehen. Würde da nett und höflich mal anfragen wer Ihnen die Freigabe erteilt hat. Und Du möchtets ja gar nicht soweit gehen, daß Anwalt oder per einstweiliger Verfügung das Heft aus dem Handel zu nehmen (jaja Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen I know), So 5-6 Jahre ein kombiniertes Freiabo Bike/Freeride wären ja ein Zeichen des guten Willens...
> 
> Und wenn Du´s nicht machst: Dann machts Dir ja auch nix wenn ich mir nen crack von Deinem Prog besorg oder....



ich seh das etwas lockerer. ob freeride und canyon miteinander gesprochen haben wissen wir nicht, genausowenig werden wir in zukunft wissen ob da noch allfällige unstimmigkeiten bzw. rechte geklärt werden mussten. dementsprechend ist es müssig hier im forum darüber zu spekulieren. ich für meinen teil hab überhaupt kein problem. ganz im gegenteil, ich finde es sogar total bescheuert, wenn gleich jeder auf die kleinste skizze einen copyright vermerk drauf macht.

im übrigen wünsche ich dir viel glück beim suchen nach einem crack von meinen programm , ist wohl etwas zu klein dafür, daß du bei astalavista zu suchen brauchst. abgesehen davon würde das glaub ich jeder mittelbegabte hacker mit einem blinzeln schaffen.

ich geh jetzt gleich mal mein spieglein befragen... spieglein, spieglen an der wand ...


----------



## phaze1 (1. August 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Mach das Bild mal kleiner, wir haben es bis jetzt alle geschafft unsere Ideen in 1024 Breite darzustellen, dein Lappen nervt beim scrollen


Sorry, hab bis kurz vor Schluss noch dran rumgebastelt und war denn echt zu fertig!


----------



## Netrider (1. August 2007)

Hi hier kommt mein Vorschlag:

Hat zwar ein paar "Macken" aber ich denke mal man kann erkennen um was es geht

Ride on

P.s. das bild in der freeride find ich net so tolle mus ich ma so sagen, da gibts hier viel coolere SAchen echt respekt!!! wäre fast vom stuhl geflogen wo ich des gesehen hab. da is meins nur naja ein mauerblümchen!!! Echt respekt


----------



## Hanussen (1. August 2007)

sehr schön umgesetzt, gute Farbwahl, klasse Design
gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (1. August 2007)

so, der letzte Versuch, das "Lucky Bike" 





ich hoffe das bringt Glueck


----------



## Obey (1. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Wirklich klasse, wie viele hier zu so tollen Ergebnissen gekommen sind  Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir...

Grüße Obey


----------



## Netrider (1. August 2007)

MIt welchem programm arbeitet ihr???


----------



## aemkei77 (1. August 2007)

nicht schlecht


----------



## renderscout (1. August 2007)

Man, sind ja noch schöne Sachen gekommen...konnte mich gestern nicht weiter konzentrieren und hab mich noch inne Sneakpreview verkrümmelt. 

@ Obey
sehr gelungene Farbkombination und schöne Umsetzung.

@ CANYON
vielleicht könntet ihr evtl. mal drüber nachdenken, jedem Teilnehmer der einen Vorschlag abgegeben hat eins von Euren neuen Shirts oder ein kleines Gimmick zukommen zulassen?! Es steckt halt sehr viel Arbeit in den Umsetzungen...

Ansonsten hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und hat extrem Angespornt! War ja vielleicht bzw. auch hoffentlich nicht der letzte Beitrag den Eure "treue" Anhängerschaft leisten konnte?!


----------



## xstephanx (1. August 2007)

@ obey

absolut geniales design!!-respekt.


----------



## Netrider (1. August 2007)

VAns sind geil und des geht doch auch aufs bike=)

Ride on 

Wie lange geht des denn noch???


----------



## Obey (1. August 2007)

@ all: Vielen Dank!!  Ich hätte noch ein paar Ideen gehabt, aber leider hat die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht. Bin gespannt wie es jetzt weitergeht...




Netrider schrieb:


> MIt welchem programm arbeitet ihr???



Wahrscheinlich arbeiten die meisten mit dem kleinen Fotoladen 

Grüße Obey


----------



## Augus1328 (1. August 2007)

wow obey... Das Teil ist richtig klasse...


----------



## Netrider (1. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodlet1 (1. August 2007)

www.bloodlet.de/stuff







Shot at 2007-08-01


----------



## Netrider (1. August 2007)

das letzte=) hoffe ich doch=) von mir=)

Torque steht bei der besseren version (qualität) oben drauf hier kann man es nicht lesen leider=(


----------



## Damistam (1. August 2007)

AND THE WINNER IS?????

War ein schöner Wettbewerb und ich finde es hat Spass gemacht auch mit zu arbeiten und Arbeiten von richtig guten Künstlern zu sehen.  

@Canyon: Super Idee und weiter so... 

@all: Auch ein Lob an alle die sich an dem Thread hier beteilligt haben, dass es nicht zu Ideendiebstahl gekommen ist und das alle mit hilfreicher Kritik versucht haben die Arbeiten gegenseitig zu verbessern

MFG

DaMistaM


----------



## Interlock789 (1. August 2007)

*Green Mamba*  

Ich fand die Idee mit dem Grashopper eigentlich am besten (der Rahmen sieht ja aus wie einer - nur Umsetzen ist schwierig)...


----------



## pjO* (1. August 2007)

@Interlock,

danke für dein Lob und natürlich finde ich das Design auch am besten 

Die Umsetzung stellt kein Problem dar. Ein guter Lackierer sollte den Farbverlauf hinbekommen und die Gimmicks kann man auf Maskierfolie ausplotten lassen.


----------



## Interlock789 (1. August 2007)

Ich sagte die Idee  

Ich meinte nicht die technische Umsetzung, sondern die im Photoshop - also das der Rahmen wirklich wie ein Grashopper aussieht!


----------



## paderone (1. August 2007)

Sind echt ein paar schöne Entwürfe dabei gewesen! Sowas sollte öfter veranstaltet werden. Bin gespannt welcher Rahmen gewinnt. Bin ein bisschen enttäuscht das ich erst so spät davon erfahren habe, sonst hätte ich auch noch ein paar designz gemacht. Möge der beste gewinnen.

@canyon: Echt eine super Idee!


----------



## ini73 (1. August 2007)

Bin auch gespannt für was sie sich entscheiden. Waren einige geniale Entwürfe dabei, aber ob alle so machbar sind?
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht... 
Gruß und wech!


----------



## mtbpucky (2. August 2007)

Hier, für alle vertical-scroll-rider!
Ich glaube ich werde von allen Entwürfen zusammen eine schöne Fototapete plottern und sie dann an meine Werkstattwand kleistern. 


hat jemand eine Plotter? 

Hier schon mal´ne Mustertapete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## igorion (2. August 2007)

mtbpucky schrieb:


> Hier, für alle vertical-scroll-rider!
> Ich glaube ich werde von allen Entwürfen zusammen eine schöne Fototapete plottern und sie dann an meine Werkstattwand kleistern.
> 
> 
> ...



nette idee!

hab mit allerdings grad vorgestellt, wieviel tinte der arme plotter bei A0 und schwarzem hintergrund so verspritzen muss.

ich konnte mal bei einem kunden den plotter mitbenutzen, und hab gleich beim 2. von 18 plänen den plotter zerstört. das wäre zwar sowieso früher oder später auch ohne mein zutun passiert, aber ich wäre natürlich am liebsten im boden versunken.

leider sind so grosse bögen im copyshop immer noch richtig teuer.

oder kennt vielleicht jemand einen günstigen posterservice im internet?


----------



## eD_Die (2. August 2007)

Hi, hab auch mal eins gebaut... 






â¬dit: Wollte nochmal allen meinen Respekt ausprechen. Echt Hammer VorschlÃ¤ge die hier zu sehen sind, vom Hobbyphotoshoper(zu denen ich mich selber zÃ¤hle) bis hin zum Ultimate Pro.

WÃ¤r es nicht nett vom Hersteller einen Service anzubieten(gegen Aufpreis natÃ¼rlich ) und beim Neukauf seinen eigenen Vorschlag in Sachen Rahmen Lackierung mit einzubringen so wie es hier gerade passiert? Oder ist der Aufwand doch zu groÃ?


----------



## Master | Torben (2. August 2007)

Zum Thema plotten... an meiner Fakultät zahl ich 1,80 Euro für nen A0 Plot egal wie viel oder wenig Tine da genutzt wird


----------



## Pace39 (2. August 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Zum Thema plotten... an meiner Fakultät zahl ich 1,80 Euro für nen A0 Plot egal wie viel oder wenig Tine da genutzt wird



So wie ich hörte, haben die Fakultäten mittlerweile auch einen kräftigen Finanzüberschuss dank Studiengebühren, somit ist es doch wieder deine Kohle!
Als es in meinem damaligen Studiengang anfing mit vollflächigen Farblayouts  wurden die Plotkosten sehr schnell erhöht.


----------



## derTukan (2. August 2007)

> ... beim Neukauf seinen eigenen Vorschlag in Sachen Rahmen Lackierung mit einzubringen ...



Keine schlechte Idee , aber wie soll das funktionieren ? Die Rahmen werden irgendwo in Fernost gefertigt und lackiert/eloxiert und dann hierher verschifft und verbaut.
Man muesste also unbeschichtete Rahmen importieren und die dann hier von Airbrushern/Lackierern gestalten lassen. Was soll das kosten, oder wieviel waerst Du bereit dafuer zu zahlen ?
So fuer den Massenmarkt is das nich praktikabel. Bleibt nur die Moeglichkeit das dann auf eigene Rechnung machen zu lassen, aber dann verlierst Du die Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## bloodlet1 (3. August 2007)

2ter Vorschlag

street-charakters on torque.
KOAxSABRE





Shot at 2007-08-03




www.bloodlet.de
www.sabrestyle.de

meine Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cream23 (3. August 2007)

Nicht schlecht, aber der Wettbewerb ist beendet...
Bevor du noch mehr Zeit investierst.


----------



## Christian_74 (3. August 2007)

Macht nichts. Wir würden gerne sehen, dass hier weiter tolle Designs gezeigt werden - unabhängig vom Wettbewerb.

Ist mir schon eine Träne im Auge. Die ganzen schönen Rahmen hier, verschollen in den anonymen Seiten des Forums.

Also gerne mehr!


----------



## Obey (3. August 2007)

bloodlet1 schrieb:


> 2ter Vorschlag
> 
> street-charakters on torque.
> KOAxSABRE
> ...


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Jetzt will ich echt sehn, wer hier Gewonnen hat - Canyon muss auf jeden fall ein paar Designs nächstes Jahr als Sondermodelle verkaufen. Und wenn nicht, dann hamse nen knall  Ich wette, ein paar sonderlackierungen würden weggehn wie warme Semmeln...


----------



## igorion (3. August 2007)

ALLE DESIGNS ALLER TEILNEHMER ZUSAMMENGEFASST ->

http://www.igorion.com/_torquedesign/torquedesign.php

ich hab hoffentlich nichts übersehen oder gar falsch zugeordnet.

p.s. wenn ihr mir jetzt nicht auf alle zeiten dankbar seid, dann aber


----------



## derTukan (4. August 2007)

cool !


----------



## Pace39 (4. August 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> ALLE DESIGNS ALLER TEILNEHMER ZUSAMMENGEFASST ->
> 
> http://www.igorion.com/_torquedesign/torquedesign.php
> 
> ...




Super Sache, vielen Dank für deine Mühe !!!


----------



## derTukan (4. August 2007)

Wer hat denn nu gewonnen , ich wolltes wochenende enne tour mit meim neuen Torque machen !


----------



## Pace39 (4. August 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir auch ein "Wartezimmer" aufmachen


----------



## Pitchshifter (4. August 2007)

Wahnsinnig tolle Designs - bei mir hat eindeutig *renderscout* die Nase vorne. Meine *vier Favoriten* sind alle Designs von renderscout. Ich drück Dir die  !!!

Danke auch an igorion für die Designübersicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.Fignon84 (4. August 2007)

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Tread durchgeguckt,also nicht schlagen wenns schon einer geschrieben hat.Könnte mal jemand einen Entwurf mit einem Wurzel umschlungenen Bike machen.Würde ja zum zukünftigen Fahrer sehr gut passen.Bobby Root=Bobby Wurzel??

Großes Lob an die tollen Entwürfe hier!!!


----------



## eD_Die (4. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee , aber wie soll das funktionieren ? Die Rahmen werden irgendwo in Fernost gefertigt und lackiert/eloxiert und dann hierher verschifft und verbaut.
> Man muesste also unbeschichtete Rahmen importieren und die dann hier von Airbrushern/Lackierern gestalten lassen. Was soll das kosten, oder wieviel waerst Du bereit dafuer zu zahlen ?
> So fuer den Massenmarkt is das nich praktikabel. Bleibt nur die Moeglichkeit das dann auf eigene Rechnung machen zu lassen, aber dann verlierst Du die Garantie auf den Rahmen.



War auch nur ne Idee. Ja das ist nix für den Massenmarkt da der Aufwand einfach zu hoch ist. Die Kosten wären bestimmt enorm da Einzelanfertigung, aber wenn man sieht was Leute teilweise in ihre Räder stecken(ohne jemanden nahe zu treten - jeder wie er/sie für richtig hält) um Unikate auf die Beine(Räder) zu stellen, könnten sie damit anfangen und wirklich was einmaliges zu besitzen mit eigener Note.

Dann bleibt halt wirklich nur den Airbrusher/Lackierer auszusuchen und die Garantie für den Rahmen zu verlieren <- Warum verliert man diese überhaupt beim neu lackieren... klar das man nicht mit jeder Farbe alles machen kann, siehe Helme oder sonstige Plastikteile die sich danach verformen oder der Lack ständig reisst.


----------



## renderscout (4. August 2007)

@igorion

Vielen Dank für die Zusammenfassung der abgegebenen Werke.


----------



## Datonate (4. August 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Warum verliert man diese überhaupt beim neu lackieren... klar das man nicht mit jeder Farbe alles machen kann, siehe Helme oder sonstige Plastikteile die sich danach verformen oder der Lack ständig reisst.




Unterwäsche und installierte Software kannste nach dem Gebraucht auch nicht mehr umtauschen .

Fakt ist, wenn du den Rahmen lackierst und du das Bike umtauschen willst, welche Gründe auch immer, ist es nicht mehr der original Lack.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2007)

aber bei nem Rahmenbruch o.ä. könnte die Garantie ruhig trotzdem greifen...


----------



## eD_Die (4. August 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Unterwäsche und installierte Software kannste nach dem Gebraucht auch nicht mehr umtauschen .
> 
> Fakt ist, wenn du den Rahmen lackierst und du das Bike umtauschen willst, welche Gründe auch immer, ist es nicht mehr der original Lack.



Ja ist mir klar das ich keine Milch trinken kann und dann sagen ich möchte mein Geld zurück, die hat mir nicht geschmeckt.

Aber wenn dann erlischt die Garantie doch nur in Hinsicht auf dem Lack am Rahmen? Der Hersteller kann doch nicht sagen Lack weg komplette Garantie weg... wenn ja finde ich das bissel Blöd.

Okay das soll jetzt kein ewiges hin und her geben, bin erst seit kurzen mit dem Bike unterwegs, und seit dem auch erst im Forum. Wenn es so ist nehme ich das gerne hin und hab etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## derTukan (5. August 2007)

Das mit dem Garantieverlust stand vor kurzem in soner Bike-Zeitschrift, da gings darum sein altes Bike mittels Lack, Eloxieren oder Verchromen zu verschoenern. Sinngemaess stand da das man die Garantie verliert weil durch die verschiedenen Verfahren, wie Sandstrahlen und Eloxieren angeblich die Materialeigenschaften veraendert werden, was aber nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar ist.
Die haben da die Steifigkeit nachher gemessen und haben natuerlich keinen Untershied zu Vorher feststellen koennen.

Mich wuerde das auch mal interessieren wie das wirklich rechtlich aussieht.


----------



## aemkei77 (5. August 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> ALLE DESIGNS ALLER TEILNEHMER ZUSAMMENGEFASST ->
> 
> http://www.igorion.com/_torquedesign/torquedesign.php
> 
> ...



auf ewig dankbar


----------



## AmmuNation (5. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Die haben da die Steifigkeit nachher gemessen und haben natuerlich keinen Untershied zu Vorher feststellen koennen.
> 
> Mich wuerde das auch mal interessieren wie das wirklich rechtlich aussieht.



Nö - DIE nicht. Die wollten ihr Bike ja auch nicht schrotten sondern neu lackieren. Es kann ja sein, dass ein Kunde einen Sturz, kleinen riss etc. retouchiert, dank dem ein Rahmen gebrochen ist und dann einen neuen Rahmen will. Ich bin überzeugt, dass ich mit Spachtelmasse und etwas geschick meine Delle im Oberrohr praktisch unsichtbar wegkriegen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbpucky (5. August 2007)

@igorion

die hall of frames sieht ja fast aus wie meine Tapete. geil!

super idee  --o00o--°U°--o00o--


----------



## dbley_canyon (6. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchten wir uns ganz herzlich bei euch bedanken. Ihr habt unsere Erwartungen mehr als übertroffen. Die Entscheidung einen Sieger zu prämieren fällt uns wirklich nicht leicht. In den kommenden Tagen werden wir hier unsere Favoriten bekannt geben. Den Sieger werden wir dann während der Eurobike vorstellen.

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## mtbfixie (7. August 2007)

habt ihr eigentlich eine ahnung was so eine lackierung privat kosten würde, bei den ganzen entwürfen läuft mir das wasser im mund zusammen


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. August 2007)




----------



## proTECT (10. August 2007)

bissl spät würd ich ma sagen


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. August 2007)

das leben kann so grausam sein..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (10. August 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Ja ist mir klar das ich keine Milch trinken kann und dann sagen ich möchte mein Geld zurück, die hat mir nicht geschmeckt.



Bei Kaufland geht das - selber schon probiert mit Schokolade... hab halt gesagt ich ess die ständig und die hat noch nie so geschmeckt und das das komisch is - ohne Mucken hab ich mein Geld wiederbekommen


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2007)

Hallo,
bin Photoshop Anfänger un wollte mal fragen wie man ein Design, das man hat auf den Rahmen bringt...hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derTukan (11. August 2007)

Die Grafik, die zeigt wie so eine Datei in verschiedenen Ebenen aufgebaut ist:








das muesste auch in Paintshop oder anderen Bildprogrammen so funktionieren

Die Grafik zeigt schematisch 4 verschiedene Ebene in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm , wobei die 1. Ebene ganz unten liegt und die 4., die Maske ganz oben alles  darunterliegende abdeckt und nur den ausgeschnittenen Teil(grau kariert) durchscheinen laesst.

Die 2. Eben ist das interressanteste dabei, die sog. Tonemap. Das ist der ausgeschnittene Rahmen, gecleaned, also ohne Schrift, in Graustufen verwandelt und mit Tonwertkorrektur in ein moeglichst gleichmaessiges Lichter-Mitten-Tiefen-Verhaeltnis eingestellt.
Die Ebene ueberdeckt dann die Musterebene und fuegt ueber die sog. Fuellmethode (z.B. Hartes Licht)
die Lichter und Schatten hinzu. Sie sorgt fuer ein plastische 3D-Aussehen.

Desweiteren wuerde ich empfehlen das die Aufloesung beim Bearbeiten midestens doppelt so gross is wie die Ausgabe.
Beim Speichern bissel drauf achten das du keine zu hohe JPEG-Kompression benutzt, also Qualitaetseinstellung auf mindestens Mittel oder Hoch.

So , das war vielleicht bissel  kurz und knapp, aber ich hoffe es ist nachvollziehbar.


P.S. bei www.galileodesign.de gibts ein Photoshop CS2 Buch als HTML (openbook) zum *kostenlos* runterladen, hat allerdings 145 MB

http://www.galileodesign.de/openbook/photoshop_cs2/


----------



## hoeckle (11. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> So , das war vielleicht bissel  kurz und knapp, aber ich hoffe es ist nachvollziehbar.



So einfach ist das.... Hätt ich das gewusst....    


Find ich aber sehr fein, daß Du dir für die newbies die Mühe gemacht hast ....


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2007)

@ Tukan.
echt cool....DANKE ! ...werds geich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2007)

ähhhmmm noch 2 blöde Fragen...
welches Werkzeug benutzt ihr zum Ausschneiden des Rahmens?
und wie kriege ich das Bild vom Bike über meine Hintergrund-Ebene ( Das Design) gelegt?


----------



## derTukan (11. August 2007)

Tool wuerd ich das Polygonlasson nehmen, und die Ebenen kann man ganz leicht vershieben, einfach drauf klicken und ueber die andere drueberziehen (also in der Ebenenpalette)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2007)

okay danke nochmal


----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2007)

ich kriegs iwie trotz der Tips nit hin...ich hab den rAhmen ausgeschnitten...ihn in ebene 1 über den Hintergrund gelegt...wie cleane ich den RAhmen?


----------



## renderscout (11. August 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> ich kriegs iwie trotz der Tips nit hin...ich hab den rAhmen ausgeschnitten...ihn in ebene 1 über den Hintergrund gelegt...wie cleane ich den RAhmen?



Je nachdem welches Programm du nutzt kannst du z.B. bei Photoshop den Kopierstempel verwenden, oder eine eine nebenliegende, saubere Fläche kopieren und über der anderen wieder einfügen,... da gibt es eine ganze Menge möglichkeiten. Porbier doch einfach ein wenig und such dir dabei die für dich am besten funktionierende raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (11. August 2007)

okay danke jezz klappts...


----------



## renderscout (13. August 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> okay danke jezz klappts...



Fein, na dann zeig uns doch trotz "abgelaufendem" Contest was du schönes geschaffen hast...


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (17. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> thx , hab mich bemueht



Frage mit welchem Programm hast du das Bild gemacht  habe nur Gimp und Adobe Photoshop


----------



## igorion (17. August 2007)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Frage mit welchem Programm hast du das Bild gemacht  habe nur Gimp und Adobe Photoshop



da diese frage so oder so ähnlich hier schon mehrmals gestellt wurde, möchte ich diesbezüglich ein wenig zur vorsicht mahnen.

auch wenn vielleicht hin und wieder eine idee entspringt, nachdem man einfach mal in einer speziellen software rumprobiert hat, ist das ansonsten der sicherste weg zu einem gerade mal durchschnittlichen design!

nach meiner auffassung stehen da an erster stelle die idee sowie ein entsprechendes bild der umsetzung vor dem geistigen auge. die software sollte im grunde genommen erst am schluss kommen, bzw. mit jeder weiteren  iteration in der ausarbeitung eines jeweiligen designs an gewicht gewinnen.

wichtig ist, daß man weiß, wo man hin will, und erst zufrieden ist, wenn man dort angekommen ist. einfach solange am computer zu spielen, bis das ganze gut aussieht, kann schon zu recht ansehnlichen ergebnissen führen, wird aber immer mit dem manko der zufälligkeit belastet sein.

grüsse, hannes


----------



## derTukan (17. August 2007)

Ich, wie auch die meisten hier nehmen Photoshop, aber wie ich Igorions letzten Post verstehe, und dem zum Teil beipflichte, ist das eher unwesentlich welches Programm man verwendet.
Wichtig ist die Idee die man damit umsetzt. Andereseits hatten wir hier auch schon Postings von Usern die meinten das sie leider keine Moeglichkeit haben Ihre Ideen umzusetzen weil sie keine Ahnung von Bildbearbeitung haben.
Insofern isses dann schon wichtig das man sich mit irgendeinem Programm bissel naeher beschaeftigt wenn man abundzu mal kreative Anfaelle bekommt. Welches das nun ist mus jeder fuer sich selbst eintscheiden.

Ein Vorteil von Photoshop ist das es Unmengen von Anleitungen, Tutorials und Buechern dafuer gibt. Abgesehen das es einfach das geilste Programm in dem Bereich ist  (subjektiv[ich moechte keine Gimp oder Pixel oder PSP oder oder Corel Photopaint User diskriminieren{die sind so schnell beleidigt  (besonders die Linuxer)}]).

Aber da ich kein Designprofi bin, der das weder studiert noch irgendwie gelernt hat, ist meine unprofessionelle Meinung bestimmt nicht in hohem Masse relevant.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil von Photoshop ist das es Unmengen von Anleitungen, Tutorials und Buechern dafuer gibt. Abgesehen das es einfach das geilste Programm in dem Bereich ist




Das stimmt, aber mein Problem  ist meistens, daß ich vor nem Problem stehe, weil irgendwas nicht zu funzt wie es soll, ich aber einfach nicht weiß es zu beschreiben, um evtl per SuFu in den Tutorials danach zu suchen.

Beispiel: Gestern mit dem Lasso die Lager und den Dämpfer am Rahmen freigestellt und zwei Lager übersehen. Habe es nicht geschafft, die zwei Lager nachträglich meiner vorher erstellten "Lager-Dämpfer-Ebene" hinzu zufügen.

Habt ihr vielleicht nen Tip?


----------



## renderscout (17. August 2007)

das hättest du als xtra ebene machen können und diese danach mit der anderen zusammenführen können. Du hättest auch die Objekte in deiner fertigen Ebene markieren können (Lasso oder Zauberstab + Strg+A) und dann die Fehlenden zu deiner Auswahl hinzufügen können. Es gibt da garantiert noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Wenn du deine Ebene (wie ich das mache) als Maske(Kanal) gespeichert hast, hättest du das gleiche wie oben machen können. Sprich in die Maske gehen, alles Auswählen(+Ähnliches) und danach wieder zurück in die Ebene und den dazugehörigen Bereich hinzu maskieren.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. August 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> das hättest du als xtra ebene machen können und diese danach mit der anderen zusammenführen können.



Danke für den Tip. "Auf eine Ebene reduzieren" (Strg+E) war das Zauberwort, daß ich gesucht hab


----------



## pfohlenrolle (18. August 2007)

Ich weiß, der Hammer ist's nit geworden (im Vergleich zu den Profis Render, Tukan etc), aber irgendwie hat mich PS diese Nacht nicht los gelassen. 
Und irgendwie wärs schade wenn der Fred jetzt ausstirbt, nur weil man nicht mehr gewinnen kann,.

So (in etwa) würde sich meine Freundin ihr Traum-Bike vorstellen:




Seltsamerweise wurde beim Upload die Quali reduziert, bei mir aufm Desktop sieht's nit so grisselig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. August 2007)

sauber, bin mal auf deinen gespannt


----------



## renderscout (19. August 2007)

@pfohlenrolle

ist doch gut geworden, nun aber deins hinterher! P.S. mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn du die Bilder mit 1024px breite hier postest, dann geht die Qualität nicht verloren. Ich glaube, dass hier im Forum alle Bilder über 1024px runtergerechnet werden wegen der Größe. Also, bei den Bildeinstellungen bei Photoshop einfach bei Bildgröße die 1024px breite eingeben und die Höhe skaliert PS ja proportional mit runter!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. August 2007)

So soll's sein


----------



## pjO* (27. August 2007)

Immernoch nichts Neues


----------



## User129 (27. August 2007)

ja meiner Ansicht nach sind die "kommenden Tage" auch schon länger vorbei..


----------



## igorion (27. August 2007)

ich sitz auch schon auf nadeln.

aber jetzt ist's ja nicht mehr lange zur eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (27. August 2007)

> ich sitz auch schon auf nadeln.


kann ich verstehn, finde dein Airmail Design immer noch eins von Besten


----------



## igorion (27. August 2007)

ich hätte ja eher auf pjO* mit dem adler an der kettenstrebe gesetzt.

andererseits hielte ich es für möglich, daß der "gewinner" schon vorab informiert wurde, von wegen grundmaterial und so. dann könnten wir hier vielleicht noch eine ordentliche überraschung erleben...


----------



## pjO* (27. August 2007)

ich hatte es so verstanden, dass mehrere Favoriten im Vorfeld schon genannt werden?


----------



## aemkei77 (27. August 2007)

hatte ich auch so verstanden..

weiß Igorion mehr als er zugibt!?


----------



## Tom33 (27. August 2007)

scheinbar wird das Geheimnis erst auf der EB gelüftet... Na ja, wir werden sehen


----------



## igorion (27. August 2007)

ich weiss gar nichts. hab nur spekuliert.


----------



## pjO* (28. August 2007)

tick, tack, tick, tack....................


----------



## dexter85 (29. August 2007)

liebe canyon jury..gebt uns ein zeichen!!!


----------



## bloodlet1 (29. August 2007)

das geht garnicht.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (29. August 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben da eben ein Rad eingepackt das mit nach Friedrichshafen geht. Sieht echt gut aus . Ne Videokamera haben wir auch eingepackt. Die News gibt es dann auf unserer Homepage, der genaue Zeitpunkt wird noch bekannt gegeben.

VG, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (29. August 2007)

Komm schon Michael!! Zeig uns deine Karten!!

Wir wollen es wissen!!


----------



## dexter85 (29. August 2007)

harrharrharr....ja...  wir wissen wo dein auto steht.....lol  
oder muss ich erst "die macht" einsetzen...dass du uns die teile für 200 credtis verkaufst...halt ne...dass war wo anders...


----------



## ini73 (29. August 2007)

Wieeeee, ein Fahrrad schon eingepackt?
Sollten da nicht erst irgendwelche in die engere Auswahl?

Machts net so spannend, Jungs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjO* (29. August 2007)

WIR wolln das Fahrrad sehn, wir wolln das Fahrrad sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln das Fahrrad sehn


----------



## Beach90 (29. August 2007)

ich bin auch shcon gespannt


----------



## johnnyg (30. August 2007)

Und wie sieht nun das Bike vom Bobby aus ???


----------



## pjO* (30. August 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn verschiedene Elemente aus den vielen Vorschlägen verwendet worden sind. Haben dann mehrere gewonnen?


----------



## User129 (30. August 2007)

nein dann hat keiner gewonnen


----------



## igorion (30. August 2007)

pjO* schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn verschiedene Elemente aus den vielen Vorschlägen verwendet worden sind. Haben dann mehrere gewonnen?



jetzt wo du's sagst, ich hätte ja wahnsinnig gerne den adler auf deiner sitzstrebe in mein airmail-design integriert...  das würde sicher super zusammenpassen.

aber jetzt mal im ernst, staabi, bitte spann uns nicht weiter auf die folter!
in euerem forum treiben sich jetzt schon den ganzen tag die üblichen verdächtigen rum und schauen wahrscheinlich alle halbe stunden nach, ob schon was bekannt gegeben wurde (so wie ich). lass uns heute nacht ruhig schlafen und lüfte das geheimnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (30. August 2007)

^^ 
hehe


----------



## proTECT (30. August 2007)

Kannst betteln wie du willst. Die sagen das nicht bevor das nicht auf der Eurobike bekannt geworden ist  .


----------



## derTukan (30. August 2007)

da fahr doch mal einer hin und macht ein Foto ! wer wohnt da in der Naehe ?


----------



## cream23 (30. August 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2007/messe.html

kann jemand was erkennen ?


----------



## derTukan (30. August 2007)

is ja nur der Empfangsbereich  ,  hamse schoen gemacht , ich haette die graue Wand und das Logo bissel mehr fokussiert , dann sparen se sich auch den Traffic fuer die "bewegten Bilder"


----------



## igorion (30. August 2007)

cream23 schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2007/messe.html
> 
> kann jemand was erkennen ?



schade, daß ich nicht so ein C.S.I. wunderwerk zuhause habe. dann könnte ich jetzt in die reflexionen an den bikes am stand im hintergrund reinzoomen und so endlich klarheit schaffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (30. August 2007)

Reflexionen brauchst du nicht,die vom CSI können sogar um die Ecke sehn


----------



## renderscout (30. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> is ja nur der Empfangsbereich  ,  hamse schoen gemacht , ich haette die graue Wand und das Logo bissel mehr fokussiert , dann sparen se sich auch den Traffic fuer die "bewegten Bilder"



Also ich muss das bei mir sogar manuell aktualisieren damit sich da was "bewegt"...


----------



## derTukan (30. August 2007)

Ja , find ich auch immer lustig wie die bei CSI aus irgendwelchen S/W-Ueberwachungskameras Hires-Bilder vom Umriss eines Ohres aus der Reflektion eines Armbanduhrglases extrahieren und dann daraus ein 3D-Gesichtsmodell errechnen lasen. So oder so aehnlich.


----------



## cream23 (30. August 2007)

Die Kamera ist schon richtig ausgerichtet, man müsste nur jemanden anstiften, der die "Empfangs-Wand" auf die dahinterstehende "Technik-Wand" kippt, so dass diese dann wie beim DOMINO gegen die Kommunikations-Wand fällt und diese auch zu Boden reißt... und schon hätte man (laut dem Lageplan links oben) freien Blick auf den BobbyRoot Stand, wo sicherlich das gesuchte Bike zu sehen sein wird...


----------



## unchained (30. August 2007)

kommt dem schon ziemlich nahe


----------



## pjO* (30. August 2007)

Ich bekomme vielleicht am Samstag ein Foto per Handy rübergeschickt


----------



## hoeckle (30. August 2007)

Bin morgen da.... !!!!

Soll ich berichten?? 

Hier mal schon meine KTO Nr.......


----------



## Pace39 (30. August 2007)

proTECT schrieb:


> Kannst betteln wie du willst. Die sagen das nicht bevor das nicht auf der Eurobike bekannt geworden ist  .



Dürfte da aber weitaus weniger Leute interessieren als hier, irgendwie findet die Show am falschen Platz statt! Hier sind die Leute die Zeit und Muse investiert haben und nicht auf der Eurobike!


----------



## igorion (30. August 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Dürfte da aber weitaus weniger Leute interessieren als hier, irgendwie findet die Show am falschen Platz statt! Hier sind die Leute die Zeit und Muse investiert haben und nicht auf der Eurobike!



sag das nicht!

wenn bobby root mit dem bike am samstag vor der abschlussparty (termin und event rein spekulativ) 30m weit springt, dürften da schon so ein paar leute zusehen. da sind wir unausgeschlafener haufen hier dann ziemlich in der minderheit.


----------



## Pace39 (30. August 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> sag das nicht!
> 
> wenn bobby root mit dem bike am samstag vor der abschlussparty (termin und event rein spekulativ) 30m weit springt, dürften da schon so ein paar leute zusehen. da sind wir unausgeschlafener haufen hier dann ziemlich in der minderheit.



Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass es die Zuschauer eines 30m Sprungs interressiert ob ein Adler oder eine Briefmarke auf dem Bike ist, den unausgeschlafenen Haufen hier schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (30. August 2007)

Da das bike und die entsprechende Crew auf der Messe sind wird es wohl vor Sonntag nicht viel neues geben. 

Außer einer fährt hin und gibt uns anderen Bescheid.

Kann LEIDER nicht hin


----------



## xstephanx (30. August 2007)

Ich und meine Freundin fahren leider auch erst am Sonntag dorthin...


----------



## derTukan (30. August 2007)

Das heisst: " Meine Freundin und ich ..."


----------



## xstephanx (30. August 2007)

Aja....Entschuldigung


----------



## $tealth (30. August 2007)

Nur der Esel nennt sich zuerst.


----------



## xstephanx (30. August 2007)

Meine Freundin und Ich fahren leider auch erst am Sonntag dorthin...


----------



## ini73 (30. August 2007)

....ich und mein Freund fahren leider nicht hin.
(andersrum genauso)....

 

aber schön das die ne kamera und das bike dabeihaben!!!!!


----------



## User129 (30. August 2007)

weiß jemand wann das Bike präsentiert werden soll?

und ich würde ja mal gerne dann auch Bilder von den ES Torques sehen


----------



## felixsc (30. August 2007)

User129 schrieb:


> und ich würde ja mal gerne dann auch Bilder von den ES Torques sehen



Ich auch!!!!!!!!
Das wäre nämlich vielleicht das perfekte Bike für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (30. August 2007)

Also, die Bildergalerie von der Eurobike sieht mal echt lecker aus... weiß nicht ob die vorhin auch schon online war?! LUX MR...lechz


----------



## derTukan (30. August 2007)

haetteste Dir mal einen ordentlichen Namen ausgedacht haetteste eins. von wegen "Nivea"


----------



## renderscout (30. August 2007)

autsch...


----------



## garbel (31. August 2007)

* Tusch *







Herzlichen Glückwunsch renderscout


----------



## hoeckle (31. August 2007)

garbel schrieb:


> * Tusch *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schließe mich dem Glückwunsch an....     

Tja liebe Canyonisten, hättet es mal lieber selber verkünden sollen!!!

@garbel : war ein langer Tag ...!?


----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

ja Herzlichen Glückwunsch renderscout  
ist wirklich ein hammer geiles Designe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## igorion (31. August 2007)

garbel schrieb:


> * Tusch *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super, renderscout. verdient gewonnen!


----------



## Christian_74 (31. August 2007)

Finde ich auch. Renderscout ist das totale Alma Matter dieses Wettbewerbes fon Anfang an. Ohne seine anfängliche Experimente hier im Forum mit den Aussehen der Canyons, wäre dieser Wettbewerb gar nicht zustande gekommen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Das originale design in rot fand ich viel schlüssiger. Aber da hat anscheinend Canyon an sein Corporate Design nicht umlenken wollen und das orange im Bild geschmissen. Finde ich schade.


----------



## Roitherkur (31. August 2007)

Gibts das Bild auch in gross?


----------



## MUD´doc (31. August 2007)

Hey renderscout
Wenn´s schon mit dem Lux-Rahmen nix geworden ist, dann hast´e jetzt das bessere Gerät gewonnen ;]
Viele Glückwünsche!!!
Heute abend gibt´s dann ´ne Party bei dir =]


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297268


----------



## Master | Torben (31. August 2007)

Nen herzlichen Glückwunsch Renderscout und viel Spass mit dem Torque was du ja dafür bekommst


----------



## Pace39 (31. August 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an Renderscout, wie schon geschrieben hat er verdient gewonnen. Allerdings finde ich er hatte bessere Designs am Start als das gewählte, aber wahrscheinlich entschied auch der zu leistende Aufwand.


----------



## aemkei77 (31. August 2007)

Gratuliere!

find ich aber schwach dass sie sich die große präsentation so versaut haben


----------



## cream23 (31. August 2007)

Glückwunsch, musst dann Bilder posten wenn du dein Torque fertig aufgebaut hast.
Andere Designs hätten auch noch Preise verdient aber so ist das Leben!
Ich hätte gerne mehrere Designs umgesetzt gesehen!


----------



## Christian_74 (31. August 2007)

Im Video sieht das Torque nochmal verdammt toll aus!   
Die Streben mit den Sicherheitsmarkierungen sind die Genialität überhaupt.

Und wieder einmal fette Doppelgabelbrücke nur für Boby im Torque aber nix mit Freigabe für den Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (31. August 2007)

Gratulation Renderscout 

Ist zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht dein Bestes Design, aber du hast einen neuen Rahmen gewonnen und in der Realität schaut auch das Bike sehr schick aus

Viel Spass und Weiter so..... 
nächstes Jahr kommt bestimmt

MfG

DaMistaM


----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

VIELEN DANK Euch allen für die vielen Glückwünsche. Ich habe mich jedenfalls riesig gefreut als ich davon erfahren habe. Bilder des fertigen Bikes habe ich allerdings auch nicht vor euch gesehen und es freut mich umsomehr, wenigstens jetzt etwas davon zu Gesicht zubekommen. Ich konnte/kann ja leider (Arbeits bedingt) nicht selber zur EuroBike fahren. Ich hätte es auch gern einmal Live gesehen...und vorallem Bobby´s "neue" Zahnlücke  

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass dies nicht die letzten Contest´s von CANYON gewesen sind, da diese beiden Contest´s ja so reges Interesse verbuchen konnten und vorallem aber so viele sehr schicke Designs und Anregungen vorgebracht haben.

Also, Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## xstephanx (31. August 2007)

Gratulation, Renderscout!

Wenn du das Teil hast, bitte Fotos posten  , danke.

lg
stephan


----------



## thto (31. August 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch, hatte ne menge freunde an den vielen tollen designs, abolut verdient gewonnen m.M.n.


----------



## ini73 (31. August 2007)

Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Design!!! Sieht so real echt super aus!
 
(Obwohl ich denke, das hier viele ein großes Lob verdient hätten....)

Allerdings finde ich die Präsentation von Canyon mehr als enttäuschend. 
Dafür das sich hier so viele Leute so viel Mühe gegeben haben, ist es echt lieblos..... Schade!


----------



## Farodin (31. August 2007)

Hey, Renderscout, das war eine reife Leistung von dir !!! Glückwunsch!!!
Ich hätte wohl doch eine wette auf dich abschließen sollen  
Wirst du dein FRX dann in einem von deinen Designs lackieren lassen ?? 
Das wäre mal echt der Bringer!! 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau des Bikes!!!


----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

@Farodin,

du ich weiß leider auch von nix at the moment... Muss ich alles erst einmal sehen aber danke....


----------



## derTukan (31. August 2007)

Gratuliere renderscout !

Das war uebrigens auch mein Favorit, erinnerste dich noch ?

Haste Dir verdient.


----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

derTukan schrieb:


> Gratuliere renderscout !
> 
> Das war uebrigens auch mein Favorit, erinnerste dich noch ?
> 
> Haste Dir verdient.



Danke Tukan, dass ist echt schön zuhören und ja, da war etwas sehr viel weiter vorne in diesem Thread deswegen...   Ich würd aber langsam echt gerne mal nen HiRes Bild sehen wenns denn ginge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derTukan (31. August 2007)

> ... HiRes Bild ...


ja mal sehen wie genau die das umgesetzt haben


----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

na genug bekommen von mir hamse aufjedenfall...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Gratuliere!
> 
> find ich aber schwach dass sie sich die große präsentation so versaut haben



in wiefern?
was lief da denn schief?

leider kann ich im moment selbst net zur eurobike 


und zu rendersocuts torque frx:

mein glückwunsch. du bist der verdiente sieger. sieht in dem video klasse aus dein design


----------



## Langley (31. August 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal fette Doppelgabelbrücke nur für Boby im Torque aber nix mit Freigabe für den Kunden.



Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das FRX mit Gabel A oder Gabel B anzubieten ! 

Staabi und Canyon, gebt mir bitte ne Chance in Whistler zu glaenzen und bietet das FRX mit einer Doppelbrücke an! Mit dem Dirtbike habt Ihr doch eh Connections zu den Bombern aufgebaut !

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## derTukan (31. August 2007)

mal das Original Bild von Canyon:







bin ich ein kleines Bisschen enttaeuscht ueber die Umsetzung, da fehlen schon par Details find ich


----------



## Pace39 (31. August 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> in wiefern?
> was lief da denn schief?
> 
> leider kann ich im moment selbst net zur eurobike
> ...



Mit dem hier gebotenen Material wäre Marketingtechnisch sicher mehr zu machen gewesen, da aber selbst die versprochene Vorauswahl nicht stattfand vermute ich einfach mal Zeitdruck durch die bevorstehende Eurobike. 

In meinem Job ist es grundsätzlich so, dass alle Wettbewerbsergebnisse gezeigt werden, so wäre es sicher für die Besucher sehr interressant gewesen das Siegertorque vor einer Patchworkwand mit den restlichen Entwürfen zu sehen. Frägt sich welch Stellenwert man der Sache beimisst, da die meisten hier eh nicht auf der Eurobike sind hatten wir eben hier unseren Spaß, ich fand es jedenfalls sehr unterhaltsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

@Langley,

was heisst denn das nu genau?! Wenn ich mir also ne Doppelbrückengabel ans FRX ranschrauben möchte, dann verlier ich die Garantie oder was?! 

P.S. Das mit Garth Brooks kann ich nachvollziehen...


----------



## pjfa (31. August 2007)

Congrats Renderscout 
Will you paint your FRX frame like that?


----------



## unchained (31. August 2007)

ich wusste es von anfang an  

glückwunsch renderscout  

und canyon... könnte ja mal langsam was sagen ....


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. August 2007)

gratuliere! wie bobby da hinter dem rennrad rumhüpft


----------



## renderscout (31. August 2007)

@unchained,

daaanke...

@pjfa,

thank you. I don´t know exactly. I don´t know what it´s costs but if it´s not too much...mayby baby!   But another theme!


----------



## User129 (31. August 2007)

so wie ich das verstanden habe bekommt er einen Torque Rahmen ( nicht FRX ) ?!


----------



## xstephanx (31. August 2007)

Warum darf man als "nicht Bobby Root" eigentlich keine Doppelbrückengabel ins FRX einbauen?
Hab das zwar nicht vor...aber naja..

lg


----------



## schappi (31. August 2007)

Glückwunsch Renderscout!

du hast es verdient, obwohl mein Lieblingsdesign von dir ist dieser Entwurf:





[/url][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

Update!

@enderscout: Schade das Du es Dir nicht live anschauen kannst. Sieht Live richtig gut aus. Der Lackierer darf geküsst werden.  

Habe kurz mit B.R. darüber sprechen können und er sagte, daß das Design  Nr. 3 in der Rangfolge war.

Nr.1 : Die glühenden Schweissnähte! Scheiterte aber an der Machbarkeit.

Nr. 2 : Airmail! 

Letztendlich hat die Marketingabteilung ihre Wahl getroffen. 

Abgesehen davon waren alle Designs richtig gut und die Entscheidung schwer.

Ende O-Ton...


----------



## igorion (1. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Update!
> 
> @enderscout: Schade das Du es Dir nicht live anschauen kannst. Sieht Live richtig gut aus. Der Lackierer darf geküsst werden.
> 
> ...




schade für den tukan, daß die schweissnähte dann so nicht geklappt haben!

ich denke daß die jury absolut richtig entschieden hat und, wie schon geschrieben, renderscout die umsetzung seines designs mehr als verdient hat, denn ohne renderscout auch kein wettbewerb!

an dieser stelle auch noch einmal dank an canyon für den wettbewerb an sich, der wohl allen beteiligten grossen spass gemacht hat. besonders toll finde ich, daß man sehen konnte, wie einzelne teilnehmer innerhalb kurzer zeit riesenfortschritte gemacht haben!

daß auch mein design in der liste aufscheint freut mich natürlich sehr, das kann ich nach dieser woche wirklich gut brauchen! do-fr ist die situation an meinem (jetzt nicht mehr) arbeitsplatz derart eskaliert, daß ich nun nur mehr über arbeiterkammer/anwalt mit meinem chef spreche. sollte ich hier was von unausgeschlafen geschrieben haben, wäre das der grund und nicht der wettbewerb.... (auch wenn ich trotzdem froh bin, daß wir den gewinner jetzt kennen)

und mein lieblingsentwurf ist ja nach wie vor der vom pjo*

grüsse, hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

igorion schrieb:


> schade für den tukan, daß die schweissnähte dann so nicht geklappt haben!
> 
> ich denke daß die jury absolut richtig entschieden hat und, wie schon geschrieben, renderscout die umsetzung seines designs mehr als verdient hat, denn ohne renderscout auch kein wettbewerb!
> 
> ...



Dem ersteren ist nichts hinzuzufügen!

Für letzteres Wünsche ich Dir herzlich viel Erfolg und denk daran, dich nicht auf die negative Energie anderer einzulassen. 

BTW: Muss dann noch der Link da stehen bleiben???


----------



## aemkei77 (1. September 2007)

Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> in wiefern?
> was lief da denn schief?



finde es schon schade, wenn canyon die preisverleihung nicht auch hier im Internet gebuehrend zelebriert, ich finde rendrescout und auch alle anderen die teilgenommen haben, haetten es verdient


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. September 2007)

da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.

hat rendersocut denn inzwischen selbst schon "persönlich" etwas von canyon gehört?


----------



## renderscout (1. September 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ersteinmal möchte ich mich trotz dieser Unstimmigkeiten bei euch bedanken, daß das hier nicht in "Streit" ausartet! Ja, ich habe das mit Tukan von Canyon selbst gehört und es Tukan auch gesagt, dass es ein Kopf an Kopf rennen zwischen Ihm und mir war. Es ist letzlich laut Canyon an der Machbarkeit gescheitert, was aber einige Entwürfe hier betroffen hätte! Was Bobby dazu sagt weiss ich nicht, ich habe nur vom Marketing Chef erfahren, dass meine Umsetzung gewonnen hat. Er sagte mir, dass es eine Entscheidung zwischen Tukan und mir war und das Sie zusätzlich noch Material von mir benötigen. Das hieß für mich nochmals eine halbe Nacht arbeit, da ich tagsüber ja auch meine Brötchen verdienen muss! Es lag übrigends gerade einmal eine Woche zwischen meinen "Zusatzentwürfen" und der Eurobike. 

Dies ist schon ein enger Zeitplan für jede art Umsetzung, woran Canyon sicherlich selbst ein wenig schuld hat. Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, wurde mein Entwurf auch nicht 1 zu 1 umgesetzt, wie Tukan schon richtig bemerkte. Bei Cube gab es übrigends ein Leopard Bike, welches sogar lackierte Felgen und Gabel hatte!!! 

Nun, ich finde es sehr sportlich, dass ihr mir Canyons Entscheidung nicht übel nehmt. Ich hätte es alleine vom Aufwand her jedem gewünscht zu gewinnen, aber vorallen dingen, dass man die Auflösung von Canyon aus "feierlicher" bzw. "besser organisiert" hätte. Alle die sich hier so reingehängt haben hier so lange zappeln zu lassen ist schon nicht schön, ich habe das auch mitbekommen. 

Bei allem weiteren kann ich igorion nur zustimmen. Es ist sehr schön gewesen hier mit so vielen Leuten Ideen austauschen zukönnen und auch zusehen, wie die Entwürfe immer mehr an Qualität zulegten. 

Favoriten gab es viele und auch ich hatte einige. Aber letzlich hat Canyon entschieden und musste auch für die übrigends nicht gerade billige umsetzung sorgen. Diese fand wohl in Hamburg statt und hat nahezu soviel verschlungen wie der Rahmen selber kostet.

Dennoch denke ich das es sich für alle gelohnt hat, auch da es fast der einzige Thread hier im Forum war/ist, wo sich niemand gegenseitig "angepisst" hat, was ja nicht selbstverständlich ist. Man hat hier richtig den Teamgeist aller gespürt und das hat vieles am Contest ausgemacht. Und hoffentlich haben WIR hiermit eine Lanze gebrochen und es gibt irgendwann mal Sondermodelle, Limited Editions, etc. von Canyon Fahrer für Canyon Fahrer...?!

Ich danke Euch für euer Verständniss und Entschuldige mich für den langen Text!

liebe Grüße aus Potsdam,
Christian


----------



## unchained (1. September 2007)

Sehr gutes Statemenet Render !  Klasse !


----------



## Jrsd (2. September 2007)

@Renderscout
Glückwunsch! Aber auch noch eine Frage: welches Design hättest du für dich ausgewählt?


----------



## derTukan (2. September 2007)

> ... dass ihr mir Canyons Entscheidung nicht übel nehmt...



@ renderscout: 
*Wieso uebelnehmen ? Hallo !?!?*
Jetz mal ehrlich, in der Summe hast Du die meisten erstklassigen Designs abgeliefert, und da ich ein klein bisschen Ahnung von GrafikDesigne hab kann ich das auch beurteilen, vor allem weil mein persoenlicher Favorit(der leider nicht von mir war  ) effektiv gewonnen hat(Umsetzung hin oder her).
Natuerlich hab ich, und viele andere auch, ne ganze Menge Arbeit und Zeit investiert, aber letztendlich gings ja um den Spass, bei mir jedenfalls.
Klar haett ich gern gewonnen, aber:
1. koennt ich mit nem TorqueFRX Rahmen eh nicht viel anfangen, da fehlen mir einfach die Anbauteile. Und selbst wenn ich die haette wuerd ich mich damit nicht von Klippen stuerzen oder kilometerweit aufm Vorderrad fahren (bin ich zu alt und zu krank fuer  ausserdem mag ich meine Zaehne).
2. hab ich ein geiles Fahrrad von Canyon, ein ESX 7 von 2007 (leider musst ich das bezahlen) , mit auf Hochglanz poliertem Lenker (der is so schoen).
Und 3. wusste ich vorher gar nicht wer Bobby Root war (bei dem Namen dachte ich instinktiv an einen kalifornischer PornoStar) und ich glaub auch nich das der viel mit der Entscheidungsfindung zu tun hatte.

Also alles in allem war das ne ganz coole Sache, aber eben auch ein Wettbewerb. Und Du hast ganz bestimmt kein Grund Dich zu entschuldigen.
Du hast verdient gewonnen(finde ich) und sollst auch die Fruechte tragen.

Viel Spass mit deinem Gewinn.

P.S. Abgesehen davon bin ich ja quasi der Koenig der Herzen 


> Nr.1 : Die glühenden Schweissnähte! Scheiterte aber an der Machbarkeit.


HAHA


----------



## felixsc (2. September 2007)

> ausserdem mag ich meine Zaehne



Also der war ja mal voll geil!!!


----------



## renderscout (2. September 2007)

Es war mal die Frage, welche meine Favoriten waren. Nun, es waren eigentlich mehrere und ich hätte mich auch nicht so richtig entscheiden können, auch wenn die glühenden Schweißnähte nicht bei mir mit dabei sind...

ich hätte es glaub "relativ" einfach haben wollen(brushed von Tukan, letztes von igorion, grashopper von pjO*) oder richtig knallig (marcoost S.13 quasi als richtiges "showbike").

Sehr faszinierend fand ich den "damaszener" Look von Pace39 (das was nahezu Ton in Ton war(silber ))  Das hätte ich wirklich gern einmal in natura gesehen, wie die anderen auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (3. September 2007)

@igorion, haste die Aufstellung der Designs aus deinen Site entfernt? Wollte gerade sie nochmals durchgehen sind aber futsch!


----------



## igorion (3. September 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> @igorion, haste die Aufstellung der Designs aus deinen Site entfernt? Wollte gerade sie nochmals durchgehen sind aber futsch!



ich hab's runtergenommen, nachdem ja jetzt der wettbewerb vorbei ist (sorry)....


----------



## bloodlet1 (11. September 2007)

Glückwunsch an den Sieger.

das ging schon in Ordnung so.

----
meine Designs unter:


www.bloodlet.de
www.bloodlet.de/stuff
www.sabrestyle.de


----------



## Lörr (23. September 2007)

Hi!

Ich wollte mal wissen: womit habt ihr die bilder bearbeitet? Ich fänd das nämlich SAUmäßig praktisch wenn ihr mir sagen würdet womit und mir, sofern es sich um Freeware handelt, auch sagen könntet wo ich das runterladen kann. Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei mir ne Dropsau lakieren zu lassen/ zu lackieren

Danke für die hoffentlich kommenden Links oder einfach nur für Tipps wie man das auch mit Programmen wie Paint, Xn View oder Irfanview bearbeiten kann, aufdass es gut aussieht.

Lörr


----------



## renderscout (23. September 2007)

Hallo Lörr,

also mit Freeware ist das hier bis auf Gimp nicht gemacht worden. Die meisten Sachen sind mit Photoshop entstanden. Versuch also evtl. dir einfach ne Photoshop Demo von Adobe runterzuladen, oder nimm halt Gimp. Inwieweit du allerdings mit Gimp kommst, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

*Adobe Photoshop: *
Photoshop CS3 

(du musst dich allerdings registrieren)

*Gimp:*
gimp

*CorelDraw:*
CorelDraw

(registration benötigt)


----------



## Damistam (23. September 2007)

@renderscout:
hast du jetzt eigentlich schon den Rahmen von canyon bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renderscout (23. September 2007)

Nö, lag aber mehr oder weniger an mir....! War ja die Frage mit der Größe, da ich davon keine Ahnung hatte. Hab bisher nur Hardtails gefahren und die von Canyon passen ja wie nen Bodysuit... 

Naja, und dadurch das dann der ENDJAHRESANSTURM kam, war nischt mehr übrig für den kleinen Preussen...  Aber 2008 dann!


----------



## Damistam (23. September 2007)

Is doch gut für dich wenn du ein 2008 modell bekommst...is nur die Frage wie lange es dann dauert


----------



## renderscout (23. September 2007)

Ich denke das es 2008 bei CANYON richtig abgehen wird...! Das neue Gebäude is RIESIG...


----------



## Obey (16. April 2008)

???


----------



## M!tch (16. April 2008)

anstatt auf diese dumme art und weise den thread wieder hoch zu holen, hättest du ihn das - sofern es dich wirklich interessiert - auch per pm fragen können. 
ob es nun stimmt oder nicht, er muss sich doch hier nicht vor allen rechtfertigen, weil er was bei ebay verkauft.


----------



## Obey (16. April 2008)

@ Mitch: Sorry, falls DU Dich durch eine ernstgemeinte harmlose Frage angegriffen gefühlt hast!


----------



## Jrsd (17. April 2008)

@Obey
Ich verstehe den Mitch auch nicht, aber wieso hast du deine Frage weg gemacht? Mir hätte es auch interessiert zu wissen, ob Renderscout einfach kein Bock auf den FRX hatte (aus reine Kuriosität und ohne ihn irgendwelche Vorwürfe zu machen, da er einfach macht was er will mit seinem Rahmen).


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. April 2008)

vielleicht ist er ja einfach gar kein hardcore-freerider ;-)


----------



## renderscout (18. April 2008)

Wie ich Obey gestern auch schon per PM Mitgeteilt habe, hat sich privat einiges bei mir geändert und ich finde einfach keine Zeit mehr mir den Rahmen aufzubauen. Desweiteren waren letztes Jahr alle Rahmen ausverkauft und deshalb habe ich auch diesjahr dann ein 2008er Model bekommen. Hier nocheinmal Vielen Dank an Canyon für den mehr als Reibungslosen verlauf.

Es hat also in keinsterweise etwas mit "keine Lust mehr" oder ähnlichem zu tun. Ich fände es halt nur schade wenn der Rahmen die ganze Zeit bei mir "rumliegt" und ich einfach keine Zeit finde und dadurch vielleicht nur halbherzig an den Aufbau gehen würde.


----------



## Aragonion (17. November 2008)

Sehr Schade das so wenig regulär orderbar ist an diesen schicken Custom Designs die nie in Serie gehen, grad wenn man sich den Standartkram anschaut an "Lack Auswahl/Angebot" 
Von Werk an gibts selten richtig Bombiges da muss man meist selber ran und lackieren oder jemand lackieren lassen gegen extra Oboluse ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (17. November 2008)

Da hast du Recht. Dafür sind sie günstig!


----------



## xX_JKB_Xx (2. November 2010)

blöde frage aber wie macht ihr das?
wenn es schon bei einem kommentar steht dann sry
hab grad keine zeit dafür.


----------



## YAYA Rider (9. April 2011)

mh des sieht ja alles schon ganz geil aus nur habt ihr auch einen der des auch aufen rahmen bringt würde mich ja ma interessieren 

grezz rene


----------

